# [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Wer hat es schon? - Erste Meinungen und Diskussion



## Deepfall (18. März 2006)

Hi hab mich grade mal im Gamestar forum verloren und gesehen das da en typ des spiel schon hat ! wie kann des sein das der des heute schon hat und auch schon in deutsch    

Hier ist der link 
http://forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/showthread.php?t=189259&page=41&pp=20


ok presse version. somit ist alles gesagt


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Deepfall am 18.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hab mich grade mal im Gamestar forum verloren und gesehen das da en typ des spiel schon hat ! wie kann des sein das der des heute schon hat und auch schon in deutsch
> 
> Hier ist der link
> http://forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/showthread.php?t=189259&page=41&pp=20



Er hatt es, die Bilder beweisen alles ^ ^    Auch haben will   
Naja, offiziel isses erst am 24. draussen, keine Ahnung wie der das geschafft hatt, lol


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 18.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man weiß, WO man suchen muss, findet man ALLES.


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinste damit? Downgeloadet hatt ers sichs sicher nicht, denn bald wird er packshots zeigen   
Ausserdem gibts bei warez und Konsorten nur 1. Version, die in wircklichkeit aber "Fear" ist.


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinste damit? Downgeloadet hatt ers sichs sicher nicht, denn bald wird er packshots zeigen
> Ausserdem gibts bei warez und Konsorten nur 1. Version, die in wircklichkeit aber "Fear" ist.


jo, ein warezrelease gibt es NICHT.
aber ich kenne auch jemanden, der eine testversion hat, der hat halt beziehungen zu Bethesda. aber der verteilt das ding nicht, sonst hätte er wohl bald nur noch über's gericht beziehungen zu dieser spieleschmiede. ^^


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du wüsstest, wenn du wüsstest ...


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du wüsstest, wenn du wüsstest ...


kannst lange behaupten, es gibt einfach kein warezrelease... noch nicht.


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für die breite Masse nicht, da hast du definitiv recht.


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist das da?    
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf00055xz.jpg
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/463/dscf00042lp.jpg

Dürfte wohl Beweis genug sein


----------



## LowriderRoxx (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

US Version ist bei einigen Händlern schon auf Lager, wurden auch schon einige per UPS in England ausgeliefert. Wie das in Deutschland ausschaut, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die breite Masse nicht, da hast du definitiv recht.


warezrelease ist warezrelease. kann sein, dass man mit beziehungen an die testversion kommt, aber warez ist das dann nciht wirklich.
ne, es gibt ja seiten, die JEDES release auflisten und da isses nicht dabei. das heisst eigentlich automatisch, dass es auch kein release gibt, da diese seiten sehr zuverlässig sind.


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch weiß ich, das jedes Spiel erstma unter den Gruppen geshared wird, bis es in irgendeiner weise an die "Öffentlichkeit" gelangt


----------



## Deepfall (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok der Kerl wohnt in Münster... ich bin ma kurz weg, 4-5 stunden und ich bin stolzer besitzer von oblivion


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist das da?
> http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf00055xz.jpg
> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/463/dscf00042lp.jpg
> 
> Dürfte wohl Beweis genug sein


das ist ein original und keine kopie.


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Auf ihn mit Gebrüll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, ich glaube das erkennt sogar Stevie Wonder
ICh frag mich, wie gibts so was?
Gerade erst erschein der noch in  4 tage bis realese trailer ( für us version!!) 
Und der Typ da hatt schon die deutsche Version in der Hand.
ICh glaube ich bin langsam reif für die Klapssmühle


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die IRC geschichte, ja... aber das dauert dann nie lange, bis es an die öffentlichkeit gelangt.


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UNd dann wird mit usenext mit Fullspeed gesaugt und die Bestellung storniert      
Ne, war nur Spass


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unter anderem, ja. Ich würde auf Montag oder Dienstag tippen, allerspätestens Donnerstag, bis es nen "Offiziellen Warezrelease" gibt -.- Nja das Spiel kauf ICH mir sowieso Original, das hats verdient


----------



## HanFred (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nja das Spiel kauf ICH mir sowieso Original, das hats verdient


das tu ich sowieso. längst bestellt, ich bezahle 20£ versandkosten, damit's noch einen tick schneller geht. *g*


----------



## olstyle (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Wenn wir grad dabei sind, das macht mir Angst:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000EHQSS2/qid=1142689935/sr=8-16/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i16_xgl/303-6789054-3137017
"Führen wir nicht oder nicht mehr - jetzt gebraucht vorbestellen."
 
mfg Olstyle


----------



## babajager (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				olstyle am 18.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir grad dabei sind, das macht mir Angst:
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000EHQSS2/qid=1142689935/sr=8-16/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i16_xgl/303-6789054-3137017
> "Führen wir nicht oder nicht mehr - jetzt gebraucht vorbestellen."
> 
> mfg Olstyle



Das ist die Collector's Edition, die ist bestimmt schon Ausverkauft, ich Denke wehr sie sich vorbestellt hat bekommt sie auch Pünktlich.


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				olstyle am 18.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir grad dabei sind, das macht mir Angst:
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000EHQSS2/qid=1142689935/sr=8-16/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i16_xgl/303-6789054-3137017
> "Führen wir nicht oder nicht mehr - jetzt gebraucht vorbestellen."
> 
> mfg Olstyle


Deswegen habe ich es auch nicht bei Amazon vorbestellt. Es war (mir zumindest   ) klar, dass eine sehr große Nachfrage entsteht.   
Ich habe es im Laden vorbestellt.


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Im Geschäft gibts es erst am 24. zu kaufen, da ein früheres anbieten den Grossmarktketten untersagt ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Geschäft gibts es erst am 24. zu kaufen, da ein früheres anbieten den Grossmarktketten untersagt ist.



...und wie immer werden sich da garantiert alle dran halten...
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Spassbremse am 18.03.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umso besser


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 18.03.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade beim Media Markt lassen sich störrische Verkäufer relativ leicht überzeugen, das Teil doch noch rauszurücken, auch wenn sie sich zuerst weigern.

Kleines Beispiel gefällig:

Bremse:_ "Guten Tag. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Spiel X. Habt ihr das schon da?"_

MM-Typ, noch leicht geschockt, weil ihn ein Kunde angesprochen hat:: _"Öhhhm...ahhh...nöööö, ich glaub nicht."_

Bremse,souverän: _"Morgen ist doch offizieller Releasetermin. Ich bin mir SICHER, dass ihr das im Lager habt!"_

MM-Typ, irritiert und leicht ratlos:_ "Öööh, ja, kann sein...da müsst ich nachsehen..."_ *zu Computer trippel und nachseh* _"Ööööh, ist schon gelistet, aber noch in den Kisten im Lager...und noch nicht ausgepreist, sorry."_ *setzt zufriedenes Lächeln auf*

Bremse, zuckersüß & unerbittlich:_ "Ja, aber wo ist denn dann das Problem? Ist es wirklich so schwer, aus dem Lager ein Exemplar zu holen und den Preis, der ja schon feststeht _*auf Zahl im Computer hinter dem MM-VK deut* _draufzumachen? Oder ist Eure interne Logistik dermaßen komplex, dass das  ein Unding ist?"_ *lächel*

MM-Typ, verzweifelt:_ "Moment, ich schau mal, was ich tun kann"..._*schlurft ins Lager*

Nach ca. 10 Minuten:

MM-Typ: _"Hören Sie, wir dürfen das Spiel gar noch nicht verkaufen! Das geht erst morgen!"_ *grinst selbstzufrieden*

Bremse, ruhig, aber böse:_ "Und das sagen Sie mir JETZT erst??? Hören Sie mal, das ist ja eine Unverschämtheit!!! Ich komme extra nach Feierabend hier her, möchte von Ihnen was kaufen, und dann verschwenden Sie nur meine Zeit! Ich erwarte, dass Sie mir schon allein aus diesem Grund das Spiel verkaufen, oder glauben sie allen Ernstes, ich komme morgen noch mal vorbei, bloß weil sie mir weißmachen wollen, dass Sie mir das Spiel erst morgen verkaufen können? Ich glaube, ich fahre jetzt zu Laden Y, die werden mir bestimmt weiterhelfen!"_

MM-Typ, total eingeknickt:_ "Öhhhm, naja, also...okay...warten sie nochmal kurz, bitte..."_ *geht und holt Spiel*



Diese Geschichte ist übrigens NICHT erfunden, sondern hat sich in dieser Form schon so einige Male zugetragen.     

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## MisterMeister (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Spassbremse am 18.03.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Leider besitzen nicht alle PC-Spieler so einen Mut    
(Ich würds aber schon machen)


----------



## MisterMeister (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

http://www.oblivionorakel.de/Oblivion/Bilder/pc/78.jpg


Jezt weiss ich, warum Gunnar Lott (Gamestar) von Kompfortproblemen redet   
XBox 360 lässt grüssen   

Ich glaube ich werde 90% der Spielzeit im Invantar herumkrammen   
"Verflixt, wo sind denn die blöden Pfeile die ich verkaufen wollte"


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 19.03.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider besitzen nicht alle PC-Spieler so einen Mut
> (Ich würds aber schon machen)



Da gehört doch nicht viel Mut dazu. Man muss sich nur immer vor Augen halten, dass die ihr Zeug unbedingt loswerden wollen und müssen. Der Kunde ist König, auch wenn manche Firmen manchmal den Anschein erwecken, dem wäre nicht so...
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## ich98 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Spassbremse schrieb:
			
		

> Bremse, ruhig, aber böse:_ "Und das sagen Sie mir JETZT erst??? Hören Sie mal, das ist ja eine Unverschämtheit!!! Ich komme extra nach Feierabend hier her, möchte von Ihnen was kaufen, und dann verschwenden Sie nur meine Zeit! Ich erwarte, dass Sie mir schon allein aus diesem Grund das Spiel verkaufen, oder glauben sie allen Ernstes, ich komme morgen noch mal vorbei, bloß weil sie mir weißmachen wollen, dass Sie mir das Spiel erst morgen verkaufen können? "_
> ---*
> MM-VK:"Natürlich kommen Sie morgen wieder!"
> 
> ...


----------



## anjuna80 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				ich98 am 19.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    so ergehts mir immer....
...
...
...
 
...
...
...


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				anjuna80 am 19.03.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 19.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In dem Fall frage ich ihn höflich, was er sich eigentlich einem Kunden gegenüber herausnimmt und verlange mit Nachdruck seinen Chef. Und spätestens dann wird der unbequeme Kunde mit der Software abgespeist.  

Allerdings zieht ein überzeugender "Hören Sie mal, mir als Kunde ist es schnurzpiepegal, wann irgendwelche Marketingfritzen den VÖ ansetzen. In ihrer Branche kann man solche Daten ja meinetwegen auswendig im Kopf haben, in meiner dagegen weiß man sowas dagegen erstaunlicherweise NICHT. Ich habe gehört, Spiel X soll dieser Tage irgendwann erscheinen und sie haben es ja auch schon da. Ich bin extra nach der Arbeit einen Umweg von (ruhig übertreiben, aber nicht zu sehr*g*) km gefahren, und sie wollen mich damit abspeisen, dass sie es mir erst morgen aushändigen können? Was ist denn das für ein Kindergarten???"-Monolog normalerweise immer, noch bevor man den Chef verlangen muss.  
Allerdings denke ich, dass das persönliche Erscheinungsbild eine Rolle spielt. Bremse ist Ende 20, hat einen Bart, trägt öfters Anzüge und hat dann für gewöhnlich eine Aktentasche dabei...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Exe-Cuter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Was tun manche leute nicht alles nur um einen Tag vorher anzufangen ....
nehmt euch mal nen Vorbild an mir ich hab am 27. 29 prüfung ...
kaufe es mir trotzdem schon am 24 und werde es zum abend den 29 eingeschweißt lassen )))) reine Nervensache aber das ist mir einfach wichtiger .... 

klar haben die Händler ... auch Mediamarkt und co es schon vorher ))) weils ja am 24 morgens in den Regalen steht ... wenn man glück hat kann mans bei nem kleinem laden (mit dem netten Spruch morgen krieg ichs auch bei Saturn ) auch schon am 22,23 oder noch früher kriegen aber mal ehrlich wie tief kann man wegen eine Spieles sinke....))) ich weiß verdamm tief  LOL


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Exe-Cuter am 19.03.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was tun manche leute nicht alles nur um einen Tag vorher anzufangen ....
> nehmt euch mal nen Vorbild an mir ich hab am 27. 29 prüfung ...
> kaufe es mir trotzdem schon am 24 und werde es zum abend den 29 eingeschweißt lassen )))) reine Nervensache aber das ist mir einfach wichtiger ....
> 
> klar haben die Händler ... auch Mediamarkt und co es schon vorher ))) weils ja am 24 morgens in den Regalen steht ... wenn man glück hat kann mans bei nem kleinem laden (mit dem netten Spruch morgen krieg ichs auch bei Saturn ) auch schon am 22,23 oder noch früher kriegen aber mal ehrlich wie tief kann man wegen eine Spieles sinke....))) ich weiß verdamm tief  LOL



Tief sinken? Wieso das denn? Weil man irgendwelche Verkäufer davon überzeugt, einem das Spiel gleich zu überlassen? Irgendwie scheinen manche Leute tatsächlich zu glauben, es sei eine Ehre, wenn sich ein Markt dazu herablässt, einem etwas zu verkaufen...   

Speziell zum Thema "Oblivion": in dem Fall werd' ich erst frühestens Ende März, an meinem Geburtstag spielen können, da ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß, dass mir meine Freundin die CE schenken wird.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Exe-Cuter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

das ist doch was ...

also ich find das der 24. schon als ende märz durchgeht aber du meinst bestimmt 30/31 und an dem Tag wird da erfahrungsgemäß ja auch nicht gezockt....

tief sinken ist ein weiter begriff aber fackt ist auch das es dem Händler eigendlich verboten ist diese vor dem erscheinungstermin rauszugeben

aber deine agressionen über die Servicwüste Deutschland kann ich völlig verstehen ich hab da auch schon oftgenug abgestunken....


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Exe-Cuter am 19.03.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> aber deine agressionen über die Servicwüste Deutschland kann ich völlig verstehen ich hab da auch schon oftgenug abgestunken....



Aggressionen? Ich hab doch keine Aggressionen.   
Ich lasse mich nur nicht von einem Verkäufer abspeisen, "Kommen Sie morgen noch mal vorbei, ich hab's zwar schon da, darf's ihnen allerdings noch nicht aushändigen.."

Das Gebaren der Industrie in dem Punkt hab' ich sowieso noch nie verstanden. Welchen Sinn macht es, sklavisch einzuhaltende VÖ's zu verhängen?
Will man damit eine gewisse "Chancengleichheit" unter den Händlern gewährleisten? 
Ist doch sowieso eine Farce, da a) die großen Ketten und Versandhändler eh den Markt preislich dominieren und b) Spiele, wenn nicht  über Fernhandel, sowieso im nächstgelegenen Geschäft gekauft werden - niemand nimmt für ein paar Euro Kostenersparnis Anfahrtswege von mehreren dutzend Kilometern in Kauf (oder doch?  )
Abgesehen davon halten sich die wenigstens Läden daran. Verkauft wird, wenn's da ist.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Pulchi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ich hab mir bei Amazon.de Oblivion vorbestellt. Da ich in Belgien wohne, wird es vorrausichtlich am 29 März da sein. Solang möchte ich aber gar nicht warten!!!
Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit bei Amazon.de etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen, dass dafür das Spiel früher da ist? 


thx Pulchi


----------



## olstyle (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Pulchi am 19.03.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir bei Amazon.de Oblivion vorbestellt. Da ich in Belgien wohne, wird es vorrausichtlich am 29 März da sein. Solang möchte ich aber gar nicht warten!!!
> Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit bei Amazon.de etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen, dass dafür das Spiel früher da ist?
> 
> 
> thx Pulchi


Wenn ich mich nicht total irre kann man bei Amazon(wie bei jedem anderrem großem Versandhändler auch) zusätzlich zum normalem DHL-Versand zwischen verschiedenen Expressversändern auswählen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Exe-Cuter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

niemand nimmt für ein paar Euro Kostenersparnis Anfahrtswege von mehreren dutzend Kilometern in Kauf (oder doch?  )
Abgesehen davon halten sich die wenigstens Läden daran. Verkauft wird, wenn's da ist.

also von meiner arbeitsstelle bis zum mediamarkt sinds drei hausnummern (( 500meter
und wenn ich berufsschule hab ist da auch gleich einer am bahnhof 

naja ne Großstadt hat schon seine vorzüge


----------



## Zengal (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

omg kann nicht mehr warten! ich glaub ich buch jetzt den nächsten flug in die USA und morgen mittag zurück


----------



## Exe-Cuter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Zengal am 19.03.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> omg kann nicht mehr warten! ich glaub ich buch jetzt den nächsten flug in die USA und morgen mittag zurück



ich glaube in deine persönlichen nachrichten stehen jetz tausen mails:
bring mir auch eins mit ! BITTE!!!!!


----------



## scretch (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



> WHAT IS THE RELEASE DATE?
> The game will be available in stores in North America and Europe the week of March 20th. Check with your local retail store to find out when they will receive their copies.



demnach darf eigentlich jeder des ding seit heute verkaufen ohne probleme zu bekommen!


----------



## Ztyla (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

So, ab heute zählts - da die Spiele ab heute ausgeliefert werden sollen, könnte es theoretisch bei einigen Geschäften schon im Regal sein. 

*Wer es hat, soll bitte mit Ladenangabe und Preis hier rein posten!*


Amazon schreibt weiterhin "noch nicht erhältlich", allerdings werden die sich bei ihrer Größe auch nicht über Reglements des Herstellers bezüglich der Veröffentlichung hinwegsetzen. Ich baue da mehr auf die kleinen Läden...


----------



## tavrosffm (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Ztyla am 20.03.2006 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ab heute zählts - da die Spiele ab heute ausgeliefert werden sollen, könnte es theoretisch bei einigen Geschäften schon im Regal sein.
> 
> *Wer es hat, soll bitte mit Ladenangabe und Preis hier rein posten!*
> 
> ...



hehehe....wollte schon immer mal mehrere leute sinnlos fernsteuern!  
aber ich werde da ich heute frei habe mal durch die stadt schländern und mal schauen ob es schon in den regalen liegt...ansonsten mach ich einen auf spassbremse.


----------



## darkdestroyer (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Ztyla am 20.03.2006 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer es hat, soll bitte mit Ladenangabe und Preis hier rein posten!*


wenn du bestpreise hören willst:
bol.de deutsche version für 38€ und im netz findet man diverse 5€ gutscheine (macht 33€).
cd-wow.net englische CE für 43,99€ inklusive versand, die brauchen aber im allgemeinen ein paar tage länger.


----------



## Ztyla (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 20.03.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 20.03.2006 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps, allerdings ging es mir mehr darum, *wer es schon verkauft*..


----------



## Deus_1 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 20.03.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 20.03.2006 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat denn schonmal jemand etwas bei cd-wow.net bestellt und wenn ja wie waren eure Erfahrungen? Ein paar Tage länger zu warten macht mir nichts aus...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 20.03.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> cd-wow.net englische CE für 43,99€ inklusive versand, die brauchen aber im allgemeinen ein paar tage länger.


Bei Spielegrotte.de ist die englische Version für 37€ + 2,5 Porto zu haben.



			
				Deus_1 am 20.03.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn schonmal jemand etwas bei cd-wow.net bestellt und wenn ja wie waren eure Erfahrungen? Ein paar Tage länger zu warten macht mir nichts aus...


Problemlos, dauert nur ne Weile.


----------



## Michl76 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Servus,
hab mir schon diverese DvD´s bei cdwow bestellt und hab keine Probleme damit gehabt. Die Lieferung dauert dort meistens ein paar Tage länger als anderswo aber das könnte auch damit zusammenhängen das meine Pakete immer aus Singapur gekommen sind. Hab mein Oblivion bei Amazon bestellt.

MfG
Michl76


----------



## baschtle (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Deus_1 am 20.03.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 20.03.2006 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab schon zweimal bei Cd-Wow bestellt.
Erfahrungen:1.Das spiel kamm erst nach vier wochen(allerdings auch auslandsbestellung, trotzdem lang)
2.Bestellung für XBox version war in PAL angegeben, erhalten hab ich die NTSC- Version => konte es nicht spielen.
aber sonst ist der laden gut   
Ich persönlich finde amazon um längen besser.


----------



## Arucad (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				butt3rkeks am 18.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 18.03.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hats einer ja nötig   

Schon alleine für so dümmliche Aussagen würd ich
dir die Kollegen in Grün/Weiß vorbei schicken


----------



## darkdestroyer (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.03.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 20.03.2006 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, bei cd-wow hab ich kein nerviges ausweis hinschicken und erst recht keinen "muss persönlich übergeben werden" schwachsinn wie bei okaysoft.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 20.03.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.03.2006 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigenhändig gibt es bei reinen 18ner Titeln auch nicht bei der Grotte.


----------



## Phade (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Habe gerade Gänsehaut bekommen   
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2299/snap02051ok.jpg

Aus dem Gamestar-Thread...


----------



## Natschlaus (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Phade am 20.03.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade Gänsehaut bekommen
> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2299/snap02051ok.jpg
> 
> Aus dem Gamestar-Thread...



Ja die Texturen sind auf Entfernung hässlich....Na und??
Was is jetzt schilmm daran?
Schau dir mal andere Spiele an die sind viel hässlicher.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## onewinged_angel (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Wakka am 20.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 20.03.2006 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass er nicht auf die riesige Weitsicht anspielt??? :-o


----------



## kingston (20. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Also einige hier glauben wirklich mit ein bisschen rumgenörgle wird einem alles verkauft. Nur um mal Licht ins Dunkel für die Anzugträger hier zu bringen.  
Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet im MM. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern welches Spiel es war, aber er durfte es bei allerstrengstem Verbot keine Minute früher als vom Publisher erlaubt rausgeben. 
Hat mal einer von euch dran gedacht das das Game mit dem Barcode beim Zahlen über den Scanner geht und das im Ausnahmefall kontrolliert werden kann ob und wann dasselbe verkauft wurde. Und dann hagelt es Strafen. 
Wie gesagt, das kann bei manchen Spielen sehr streng genommen werden.
Selbst ich, als guter Kumpel und Massenkäufer konnte damals das Spiel nicht haben.

Zum oben geposteten Bild: Irgendwie sieht da aber Far Cry auch nicht schlechter aus finde ich.


----------



## Natschlaus (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				onewinged_angel am 20.03.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 20.03.2006 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Entschuldige, aber ich habe den Smiley nicht gesehen. Das gilt aber auch für andere, da oben jemand die Texturen bemängelt hat.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Optimu5Prime (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

"neue" screens von der 360 version

http://www.gamereactor.se/bilder/?textid=6615&id=40302


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				kingston am 20.03.2006 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also einige hier glauben wirklich mit ein bisschen rumgenörgle wird einem alles verkauft. Nur um mal Licht ins Dunkel für die Anzugträger hier zu bringen.
> Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet im MM. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern welches Spiel es war, aber er durfte es bei allerstrengstem Verbot keine Minute früher als vom Publisher erlaubt rausgeben.
> Hat mal einer von euch dran gedacht das das Game mit dem Barcode beim Zahlen über den Scanner geht und das im Ausnahmefall kontrolliert werden kann ob und wann dasselbe verkauft wurde. Und dann hagelt es Strafen.
> Wie gesagt, das kann bei manchen Spielen sehr streng genommen werden.
> ...



Ich kann nur aus meinem persönlichen Erfahrungsschatz sprechen. 
Zum Thema "Strafen": wieviele Elektronikfachmärkte/Computerläden/Spieleläden gibt es in Deutschland, schätzt Du? Vom MM allein in Deutschland mittlerweile über 200 Stück. Glaubst Du wirklich, irgendein Publisher verschwendet Zeit und Geld, Kontrolleure auszusenden, die akribisch die EDV eines Unternehmen unter die Lupe nehmen, um herauszufinden, ob bereits vor VÖ verkauft wurde?
Und selbst wenn, auch wenn Du mir das nicht glauben magst: eine Firma erhält keine vertraulichen Daten von einer anderen, wenn diese nicht damit herausrücken will. Somit wäre das ein Fall für die Justiz. Und rate mal, was in so einem Verdachtsfall jede deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft macht? ....Genau.  

Was richtig ist, ist die Tatsache, das Firmen, wie z.B. EA Testkäufer vor Release ausschicken, die dann in verschiedenen Läden kontrollieren, ob die Ware tatsächlich schon vor dem VÖ angeboten wird (=Stapel liegt einsehbar aus). In so einem Fall können die tatsächlich auf Zahlung einer Konventionalstrafe pochen, wenn sowas vertraglich vereinbart wurde.
Aber Barcode/Scannerdaten? Schwachsinn.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## mastersam (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Immer diese Aufregung, wenn ein neues Spiel erscheint.
Leute, die Sache ist ganz einfach, eintweder sie haben das Spiel bereits heute im Laden (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, zumindest würden sich die Händler damit strafbar machen, weil der Publisher eine Verkaufssperre bis zum 24. auferlegt hat) oder es ist halt noch nicht da und ihr wartet noch zwei Tage. 

Und regt euch bitte nicht auf, wenn ein anderer das Spiel schon hat, der hat dann eben Glück gehabt und ändern könnt ihr es sowieso nicht.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich Donnerstag oder Freitag gemütlich in Laden gehen werde und mir das Spiel in aller Ruhe hole, denn es gibt auch noch wichtigere Dinge im Leben und es ist einfach krank das manche so dermaßen Geil darauf sind und sich die ganze Zeit fragen ob das Spiel nicht schon zu haben ist!


----------



## diggor (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Hoffentlich bringt mir mein Bruder heute das Game mit.
Arbeitet bei MM, hat schon öfters Games vom Release bekommen.

Jetzt nur noch bis 20.30uhr warten und hoffen 

Wenn ichs hab kommt sofort ne Antwort^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				diggor am 21.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich bringt mir mein Bruder heute das Game mit.
> Arbeitet bei MM, hat schon öfters Games vom Release bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt nur noch bis 20.30uhr warten und hoffen
> ...




In welchem MM arbeitet denn dein Bruder ?


----------



## MisterMeister (21. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

http://media.pc.ign.com/media/702/702491/vids_1.html
Da gibts zahlreiche video Downlodas (Ingame)


----------



## marilynmarduk (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				diggor am 21.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich bringt mir mein Bruder heute das Game mit.
> Arbeitet bei MM, hat schon öfters Games vom Release bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt nur noch bis 20.30uhr warten und hoffen
> ...




DAnn hast du es wohl noch nicht bekommen^^


----------



## Fabse82 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				marilynmarduk am 22.03.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> diggor am 21.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi. Na was soll 

Meins kommt morgen Mittag an. Werds mir gegen Abend abholen und System schonmal optimieren, damit ich am Freitag gleich losdaddeln kann xD

Gruß


----------



## Norrec78 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Moin.

Ich hab gerade mit EB-Games in den Spandau-Arkaden Berlin telefoniert.
Der nette Herr meinte das es so gegen Mittag da sein müsste und sie es sehe gut aus das sie es auch gleich verkaufen dürften.

Außerdem habe ich mit dem Verkäufer bei Media-Games in Berlin Tegel gesprochen und die haben es höchstwahrscheinlich ab 14.00 Uhr da.

Ich fahr jetzt in die Arkaden und warte da bis sie es rausrücken.

Bis denn


----------



## darkdestroyer (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

im cstrike.de forum hats schon einer, hier der exklusive ersteindruck! 



Spoiler



Sone scheiße, es läuft nicht bei mir. Meine Graka(Gf4 TI4200) wird nicht unterstützt, es ist alles nur weiß, man kann nichts erkennen


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 22.03.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> im cstrike.de forum hats schon einer, hier der exklusive ersteindruck! Sone scheiße, es läuft nicht bei mir. Meine Graka(Gf4 TI4200) wird nicht unterstützt, es ist alles nur weiß, man kann nichts erkenne



Ich versteh nicht, dass sich manche Leute Spiele kaufen, ohne sich vorab zu informieren, ob ihre Hardware überhaupt unterstützt wird...  

Supported Video Card Chipsets:

    * ATI X1900 series
    * ATI X1800 series
    * ATI X1600 series
    * ATI X1300 series
    * ATI X850 series
    * ATI x800 series
    * ATI x700 series
    * ATI x600 series
    * ATI Radeon 9800 series
    * ATI Radeon 9700 series
    * ATI Radeon 9600 series
    * ATI Radeon 9500 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series
    * NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series
   ( * NVIDIA GeForce FX series)

Aus den offiziellen FAQ. Wobei ich die FX Reihe in Klammern setzen möchte, da es dort wohl - abgesehen von den 5900ern - ziemliche Probleme gibt.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Esidor (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Also ich installe es jetzt auch mal )))))))))))))))))))))))

Mein Gamesdealer um die Ecke hat es bereits, und das mitten in der Mitteldeutschen Pampa. 
Wenn also jemand einen Laden sucht, der es hat und aus der Ecke Gera kommt, kann mich gerne genauer Fragen. 

Grüße

Esidor


----------



## Ztyla (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

So, hab jetzt gerade bei Telepoint die CE für 59,- uro erstanden. Nicht günstig, aber ich seh das als Wertanlage - wenn ich das Spiel durch habe, kriegt man die CE bei Ebay bestimmt besser weg als die normale Edition..ist ja bei der CE von Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 genau so. Da fällt mir ein, hier im Telepoint stehen noch 5 CE Exemplare von SuM2.. *g*


----------



## Stargazer (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

ich habe gerade bei buch.de angerufen. Sie schicken heute alle Bestellungen ab. Dürfte also morgen da sein   

Ich hatte ursprünglich angerufen, um die Bestellung wegen der deutschen Synchro zu stornieren   , habe mich dann aber doch entschieden, die Bestellung beizubehalten.


----------



## LoosaW (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Toll... im EBGames geschäft in Köln Chorweiler haben sie es schon... ABER SIE DÜRFEN ES NICHT VERKAUFEN !!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Das is doch nich wahr


----------



## The_Reticent (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Karstadt Duisburg hat es und verkauft es auch. 37€


----------



## Bounce87 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				LoosaW am 22.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll... im EBGames geschäft in Köln Chorweiler haben sie es schon... ABER SIE DÜRFEN ES NICHT VERKAUFEN !!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Das is doch nich wahr



EB Games Leipzig hat´s auch schon, verkaufts ebenfalls noch nicht. War mir ne Lehre dort ein Spiel vorzubestellen...


----------



## MorbidAngel (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ich habe soeben die Versandbestätigung von Amazon bekommen ... und werde es nicht vor nächster Woche spielen können argh, Zeitmangel >_<


----------



## butt3rkeks (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Bounce87 am 22.03.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> LoosaW am 22.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man ... daszu ist echt nix mehr zu sagen


----------



## kingston (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Hab meins vor ner Stunde im MM in Österreich gekauft. War ein Stapel normale und ein Stapel CE da. Das wird heute eine lange nacht und ich bin noch in der Firma.


----------



## MisterMeister (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				kingston am 22.03.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab meins vor ner Stunde im MM in Österreich gekauft. War ein Stapel normale und ein Stapel CE da. Das wird heute eine lange nacht und ich bin noch in der Firma.




Schluchz, mein Versand hatt es noch nichtmal bekommen, Buhuhuh!
Cih würde auch 100 Euro zahlen wenn ichs schon heute schon bekommen würde, geld spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Andy19 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MorbidAngel am 22.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben die Versandbestätigung von Amazon bekommen ... und werde es nicht vor nächster Woche spielen können argh, Zeitmangel >_<



Mist, bei mir steht immer noch Versandt 23.03..


----------



## MorbidAngel (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ich habe es übrigens erst gestern bestellt ... würfeln die aus wer es zuerst bekommt oder wie?


----------



## ComboX (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Sooo, geil heute morgen bei EB gewesen. Haben nicht und wenn dürften wir nicht. Arghhhh   

Aber gerade Anruf bekommen: Haben und dürfen   
Hab jetzt also endlich meine CE in den Händen

Und: EBGames Bochum gibt das Spiel schon raus und damit wohl alle EBs


----------



## Red-Bird (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Jo, bin heute extra in die stadt gewatschelt..."erst morgen"

hab es aber gleich zurücklegen lassen (CE versteht sich)


----------



## dab2212 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Bei Karstadt in Münster und bei EB-Games (direkt gegenüber von Karstadt) wird es jeweils für 37€ verkauft.


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

EBGames hat mir vor 2 1/2 Stunden die Versandbestätigung geschickt.


----------



## mmcc0810 (22. März 2006)

Hi all,

anscheinend ist es in Österreich ein wenig leichter Spiel vor dem Relaese zu bekommen.
Habe mir gerade die dt. Version um 49,99€ beim Saturn in der Milleniumcity geholt.

Installation verlief problemlos!
Leider kann ich das vom Spiel nicht behaupten, es läuft alles fast in Zeitlupe ab.
Bin gerade beim Defragmentieren, hoffe das es danach besser läuft.
Habe meinen Sys entsprechend alles einmal auf min. gesetzt es ruckelte trotzdem extremst.
Kommt mir ähnlich vor wie Boiling Point.
Aber wie gesagt mein Sys ist nicht gerade High End aber ich denke doch Durchschnitt.
Falls das bis morgen nicht richtig laufen sollte kann das Saturn wieder zurücknehmen da ich im großen und ganzen die Sys-Voraussetzungen erfüllen sollte (mind. auf Low zu spielen).
Werde sobald meine Festplatte defragmentiert ist mich nochmal melden..


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MorbidAngel am 22.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es übrigens erst gestern bestellt ... würfeln die aus wer es zuerst bekommt oder wie?



Du hast gestern erst bestellt und es wurde schon versendet?    :-o 
Wie unfair, ich habs schon am 9.Februar vorbestellt und hab noch keine Mail bekommen


----------



## Killtech (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MorbidAngel am 22.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich leide mit dir, Brudaaa!   

MfG, Killtech


----------



## babajager (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Killtech am 22.03.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur mit der Ruhe, Amazon versendet bis mindestens 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## Konrad1985 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

amazon hats kurz nach 19 uhr versendet! juhu! morgen ist ein feiertag!


----------



## MisterMeister (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Konrad1985 am 22.03.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> amazon hats kurz nach 19 uhr versendet! juhu! morgen ist ein feiertag!




Was hast du denn für nen Versand haben die denn? 
Lichtgeschwindigkeit?
Glaube kaum dass es schon morgen kommt


----------



## ich98 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MorbidAngel am 22.03.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch nicht


----------



## mmcc0810 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

hoffe ihr habt alle ein high end sys. denn sonst werdet ihr ziemlich entäuascht sein.

auf meinen sys läuft das spiel nämlich nicht gerade berauschend.
schade eigentlich da ich mir immer gedacht habe halflife 2 ist ein gradmesser (dieses spiel läuft bei mir ideal).

Naja werde mir das spiel trotzdem behalten vielleicht gibt es doch irgendwelche einstellungen oder patches mitdenen es doch besser spielbar ist.

Viel Glück


----------



## ich98 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 22.03.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Konrad1985 am 22.03.2006 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht unbedingt, aber Päckchen werden über Nacht an den Mann gebracht   

Sogar FedEx garantiert 48h Versand bei einer Sendung aus den USA nach Europa, warum soll es DHL nicht in der Hälfte der Zeit schaffen?


----------



## SPEEDI007 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Hab heute die CE Edition bekommen. Die Sprachausgabe gefällt mir sehr gut. Teiliweise gibt es Übersetzungsfehler, sind aber halb so schlimm. Das Menü ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber in Ordnung. Die Kämpfe gefallen mir sehr gut. Grafisch setzt es neue Maßstäbe. 

Ersteindruck der ersten 3 Stunden ...   

Zur Hardware. Bei mir läuft es mit 2 AA und 4 AF und fast alles auf hoch in Ordnung. Habe paar details etwas mehr auf die linke Seite geschoben. Bloom ist bei mir aktiviert.


----------



## kingston (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Was soll ich sagen. Es läuft. Das Spiel hat das System sogar als High gewertet. 
Ich spiele es auf 1280X1024 ( TFT) und die Quali ist auf " Gross". 
Grasdichte und solche Sachen sind mit Tendenz nach links. AA hab ich zur Zeit noch aus.  
Im Innenbereich wuselt es so zwischen 20- 50 Frames rum. Je nach Blickwinkel obwohl man an gewissen Stellen nicht wirklich sieht warum die FPS von 50 auf 25 runtergehen. Im Aussenbereich habe ich durchschnittlich 20 - 30 Frames. Wie es in der Stadt mit vielen NPCs ist kann ich noch nicht sagen. Hab gerade mal einen Wolf erlegt. 
Kurzeindruck:
Grafik ist sehr gut. Die verwaschenen Texturen in der Ferne stören zwar etwas aber man gewöhnt sich an alles. Wäre nur intereesant ob es bei allen Einstellungen auf High auch so aussieht. High End Besitzer werden sicher berichten.

Musik ist ein Ohrenschmaus. Sanfte Klänge begleitet vom Windesrauschen und lieblichen Vogelgezwitscher. 

Steuerung ist sehr gut und einfach.
Menü gewöhnt man sich und die Deutsche Syncro ist sehr gut. Der Sprecher von Uriel Septim ist glaub ich sogar der selbe wie von Pickard.

Ich hab einen P4 mit mageren 2,53Ghz 1 Gig. Ram und X800XL und es ist ordentlich spielbar. Aber viel schwächer darf es glaub ich nicht sein wenn man nicht gerade mit 1024 und Low spielen will.
Wenn ich so Sachen im Englischen Forum lese, wo Leute mit 1900XT und 2Gig Ram und Dualcore 5-10 Frames haben denke ich das ein sauberes und Defragmentiertes System einiges zur Performance beiträgt. Wer seine Mühle mit irgendwelchen Progs. zumüllt ist selber schuld.

So ich zock dann mal weiter.
Wie... ihr habt es noch nicht?


----------



## ComboX (22. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

So jetzt auch erstmal von mir ein erstes Fazit:

Hab jetzt auch ein paar Stunden um und muss sagen das die Welt schonmal richtig stimmig ist. Flüssig läufts auch auf  "Gross" ,4x AF, 1280x1024 und Texturen .ini Tweak. Bloom und AA ist deaktiviert . Innen so 20-45 FPS draußen so um die 20-25. In der Stadt ist es ab und an etwas eingebrochen aber meist nur ca. 1 Sek und das auch sehr selten. Sieht auch sehr schick aus. Nur die Schatten würd ich gern abstellen um es flüßiger laufen zu lassen. Da achte ich eh nicht drauf. Mal sehn ob das in der .ini zu finden ist. 

Ansonsten bin ich schon ziemlich in der Story drin. Es macht einfach Spaß durch die Gegend zu laufen und alles wirklich mal auszubrobieren. 

Einziger wirklicher Negativpunkt: Die Deutsche übersetzung ist ansich zwar sehr gut nur hat dabei wohl niemand daran gedacht das ins deutsche übersetzte Texte etwa 1,5 mal länger sind als die Englischen. So kommt es dann und wann schonmal vor das man garnicht weiß wonach man jemand fragt weil nur die halbe Frage abgebildet ist.

Ansonsten ist der erste Eindruck einfach nur


----------



## Michl76 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Moin Moin,
hab es noch nicht aber bei Amazon ist es schon für den Versand vorbereitet.

MfG
Michl76


----------



## genesis666 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Michl76 am 23.03.2006 06:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> hab es noch nicht aber bei Amazon ist es schon für den Versand vorbereitet.
> 
> MfG
> Michl76



Morgen!

Das wird es bei mir seit gestan Vormittag!

Aber ich habe bereits eine Mail bekommen das es sich
verzögert!
 

Greetz Genesis


----------



## BlackDead (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				genesis666 am 23.03.2006 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Michl76 am 23.03.2006 06:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir wird auch gerade der Versand vorbereitet.
Habe aber noch keine Mail bekommen, hoffe ich bekomms Morgen dann kann ich nämlich entspannt ins Wochenende starten.


----------



## genesis666 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				BlackDead am 23.03.2006 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 23.03.2006 07:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liegt vielleicht daran das ich die Collectors Edition bestellt habe...

 

Greetz Genesis


----------



## Lannister (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

[Hallihallo,

Ich habe das Problem, daß ich eigendlich Oblivion in Original-Sprache spielen möchte, dafür hatte ich es mir bei Okaysoft und www.dvdboxoffice.com bestellt, nun ist es bei Okaysoft erst ab Freitag verfügbar, ich bin Samstag vormittag nicht zu Hause und da man es "persönlich" entgegennehmen muß (da nicht USK frei), kann ich es vor Montag nicht bekommen.....


Dashalb meine Frage:

1. Kennt jemand einen Shop, der es heute schon hat, so daß ich es eventuell morgen schon hätte ????

2. Kennt jemand in Berlin einen Shop, der US/EV Importversionen direkt führt ??

P.S.
Ach so, für den, den es interessiert, das KADEWE hat beide Versionen (Normal/Collector, allerdings deutsch) noch.


Danke im Voraus,
L.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Du könntest auch hier bei Spielegrotte bestellen. Nur kann es sein, daß da nicht genug Exemplare ankommen. Ist aber mit 37€ + 2,5€ Porto recht preiswert. Mußt auch die Sendung auch nicht selber annehmen.


----------



## Andy19 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				BlackDead am 23.03.2006 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 23.03.2006 07:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendetwas scheint bei Amazon ziemlich schief zu laufen. Bei der Bestellung steht auch wird für den Versand vorbereitet, aber das komische ist ich habe heute früh eine Versandbestätigung für einen USB-Speicherstick bekommen den ich letztes Jahr (Nov.) bestellt und auch bekommen habe?


----------



## stockduck (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Da mir amazon zu langsam war habe ich es bei staurn (österreich/graz) gestern (mittwoch) vorbestellt!
die bei der info: "ja sie können es am freitag abholen"
-gut

am mittwochnachmittag (und ich depp geh mal ausnahmsweise früher heim) ruft mich eine nette dame an und sagt mir dass ich es abholen könne    

also der release war mittwoch nachmittag zuminderst bei uns in ösi-land    

ich kann es erst heute nachmittag abholen...   
ich brauch DRINGEND urlaub


----------



## Bolls (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Andy19 am 23.03.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.03.2006 08:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei ist es genau so. Ich hab zwar eine Versandbestätigung für Oblivion bekommen, und laut Paketverfolgung ist es im Augenblick auch in der Auslieferung, aber ich habe auch eine Versandbestätigung für einen Switch bekommen, denn ich auch letztes Jahr im November bestellt und auch bekommen habe.


----------



## Fimbul (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Habs mir gestern vom Software-Dschungel in Wien geholt.
Saturn Gerngroß (Mariahilferstr.) sollte (!) es heute auch schon haben. Haben gestern alles aufgebaut und gemeint es ist ab heute da.

So, bis auf die sehr heftigen Übersetzungsfehler und ein paar Clippingproblemen läufts bis jetzt bugfrei und relativ flüssig. 

Macht echt Spaß.
Edit: Achja, Spiel Qualität auf "hoch" (mehr geht ned) und Details mittel/hoch.

3500+
2GB RAM
X800GTO² (also knapp x850XT-PE Niveau)
Grafik ist echt ned soo der Überhammer, aber naja das is auch ned wirklich wichtig. Nur die Texturen in der Entfernung schaun selbst bei den Einstellungen wie am C64 aus.


----------



## Snakemutha (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Fimbul am 23.03.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Texturen in der Entfernung schaun selbst bei den Einstellungen wie am C64 aus.



Texturen auf einem C64 ??? Der Spruch zeugt nicht gerade von Fachwissen und amüsiert mich prächtig.
Einfach mal einen raushauen oder? Mach ich auch manchmal.
Aber wir wissen ja alle, was Du meinst.


----------



## Fimbul (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Snakemutha am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Fimbul am 23.03.2006 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Oh Mann. Schreib ich hier eine Doktorarbeit über Grafikentwicklung der letzten 1000Jahre? Nein, also jeder sollte wissen was gemeint ist und auch mit dem Stilmittel der Übertreibung vertraut  sein. 
Fakt ist, die Texturen in der Entfernung schauen wirklich schrecklich aus. Teilweise nur große grüne eckige Flecken. 

Ändert nix am Spielspaß, aber da in irgendeinem Faden hier Screenshots gepostet wurden, wo genau das der Fall war, aber jeder meinte das läge wohl nur an der schwachen 9800Pro, und schaut sicher bei schnelleren Karten besser aus, wollt ich das aufklären.


----------



## Woodstock (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Snakemutha am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Fimbul am 23.03.2006 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur weil es am C64 keine Texturen gab, können die doch aussehen, wie die Graphik auf einem C64! Hat sich halt jemand die Mühe gemacht mit viel Aufwand eine C64-Graphik zu simulieren. *schulterzuck*

Kennt jemand eine günstige Softwarekette in den USA, wo man das Teil vor Ort direkt kaufen könnte? Quasi sowas wie MM oder Saturn? Danke für die Infos!
W.


----------



## Fimbul (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Woodstock am 23.03.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil es am C64 keine Texturen gab, können die doch aussehen, wie die Graphik auf einem C64!



Ja, genauso wars gemeint.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				mmcc0810 am 22.03.2006 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich mir immer gedacht habe halflife 2 ist ein gradmesser (dieses spiel läuft bei mir ideal).




hl 2 als gradmesser ?   
mal abgesehen davon dass deine grafikkarte ( - ohne modifikationen  - ) nicht alle details von hl2 darstellt.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Fimbul am 23.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Woodstock am 23.03.2006 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Um die geniale Retro-Grafik mit allen Features genießen zu können, benötigen sie einen 3 GHz Prozessor, mind. eine GeForce 7900GT / ATI 1900 XT und 2 GB RAM. Wenn sie über einen starken PC verfügen, steht der perfekten Simulation des einzigartigen C64-Feelings nichts mehr im Wege!"

 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Snakemutha (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Fimbul am 23.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Woodstock am 23.03.2006 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Es war nicht so gemeint mit dem Fachwissen.
Hätte ich mir auch schenken können. Hau eben auch gerne mal einen raus.
Ich sagte ja auch, wir wissen, wie Du das meinst.
Da der C64 für seine Zeit vieles gut konnte, ausser Polygongrafik - und schon gar keine Texturen - halte ich den Verweis auf diesen Rechner für unangebracht.
Nochmals "Sorry" für meinen drastischen Umgangston.


----------



## Fimbul (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ja, paßt scho. Klang halt nach klugscheißen.


----------



## Snakemutha (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Fimbul am 23.03.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, paßt scho. Klang halt nach klugscheißen.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Woodstock (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Snakemutha am 23.03.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Fimbul am 23.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*klugscheiss*
gab schon polygonspiele auf C64. Hab z.B. sehr gerne Mercenary 2 gespielt. Geile Graphik, riesige Spielwelt. Große Handlungsfreiheit. Praktisch wie TES4. Nur eben keine Texturen ... *klugscheissoff* 

guggst Du hier:
http://www.thelegacy.de/Museum/6207/

Man konnte wirklich alles Zerschiessen! Ist richtig zusammengeklappt. Und es gab wirklich geile Fahrzeuge ... *hach*

W.


----------



## Thodin_33 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ein riesiges RPG kann man wohl auf keinen Fall mit Shootern wie HL2 vergleichen. Bei HL2 hat er doch alle 10m neue Level eingeladen und es gab immer nur einen Weg etwas zu tun, die Welt war absolut unbegehbar ....es war quasi nur eine Illusion. 
Ein RPG bietet da schon etwas mehr, daher kann wohl kaum soviel Rechenpower in die Grafik fließen wie bei einen Shooter.


----------



## kingston (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Sagt mal, müsst ihr hier den Thread mit so sinnlosen Sachen wie " mein Versand hats heute abgeschickt" usw zuspammen. Interessiert doch keine   
Einige Leute erwarten sich in diesem Thread Meinungen zum Spiel. Also seid so gut.


----------



## Snakemutha (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Woodstock am 23.03.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Man konnte wirklich alles Zerschiessen! Ist richtig zusammengeklappt. Und es gab wirklich geile Fahrzeuge ... *hach*
> 
> W.



Stimmt.
Hab ich auch nicht bestriiten.
 Aber der 64er war eben aufgrund seiner schwachen CPU deutlich langsamer als zum Beispiel ein Schneider CPC. Glaub sogar der Sinclair ZX war konkurrenzfähig im Vergleich zum 64er.
So, nun aber wirklich Thema beendet.
Eigentlich komm ich ja hier her, um was über Oblivion zu erfahren, da ich noch immer unschlüssig bin, was den Kauf angeht.
Was meint Ihr, wie stehen die Chancen, dass die Rechtschreibbugs gefixt werden ?


----------



## ich98 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Heute kam die Amazon Mail, dass es um 6:55Uhr verschickt wurde


----------



## mara-jade (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				ich98 am 23.03.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kam die Amazon Mail, dass es um 6:55Uhr verschickt wurde



*Oblivion installier*      
ich mag meinen Media Markt


----------



## ich98 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				mara-jade am 23.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 23.03.2006 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
manno


----------



## Vittra (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Amazon hat heute brav geliefert...Danke, Amazon  
Hab eben festgestellt, dass der Preis bei Amazon auf 36,95 Euro gesunken ist, das Game wird immer billiger, fast schon Budget-Preis zum Release...


----------



## Streiter-Innos (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

also ich zock das jetz ca. 1 1/2 stunden und ich muss sagen der erste eindruck is sehr geil !!! die grafik is auf jeden fall eine noch nie dagewesene !!
bin jetz grad vor der tür zur oberwelt und der dungeon bis jetz hat mich sehr sehr beeindruckt, sehr schön gestaltet und super atmosphärisch !!! was mir ein bisschen, aber echt nur ein bisschen negativ aufgefallen ist, is die übersetzung ins deutsche.. ein paar kleine fehler sind dort zu finden. die sprachliche übersetzung is dafür sehr gut bis jetzt !!!    

sry muss jetz weiterzocken, bis dann


----------



## diggor (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 21.03.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> diggor am 21.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bissel spät meine antwort^^

In Konstanz am Bodensee und Nein er hats net mitgebracht hat gesagt das es noch nicht da war kA vielleicht heute abend *hoff* 

€: ui ihr habts ja schon alle^^ dann bekomm ich wohl heute auch


----------



## TTB (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Also ich habs mir gestern geholt (EBgames Berlin) und muss sagen die Grafik ist der Hammer und die Atmossphäre auch. Als Morrowind spieler kann ich sagen es hat sich vieles verbessert aber auch verschlechtert. Gut ist die Sprachausgabe, aber mit Fehlern im Text (recht viele). Gut ist auch das jetzt jeder Ort vermerkt wird auf der Weltkarte den man besucht hat und wenn man will da hinreisen kann ohne zu laufen. Schlecht dabei ist das Oblivion ein Konsolen Spiel ist so sind die Menüs sehr groß und umständlich zu bedienen. Die Weltkarte kann man nicht komplett sehen immer nur Ausschnitte (gut das eine in der Packung beiliegt). Ansonsten hab ich in den 5-6 Std. sehr viel erlebt und gesehen und ich glaube mit einem vernünftigen support werden auch schnell patches erscheinen und die paar fehler ausbügeln. Ich glaub ich brauch auf jeden Fall erst einmal Urlaub  !

mfg TTB


----------



## mmcc0810 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mmcc0810 am 22.03.2006 22:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber es läuft ohne unangenehme Ruckler, ist mir schon klar das ich nicht die volle Grafikpracht auf mein Sys bringe. 
Es war und ist aber gut spielbar und hat trotzdem eine gute Grafik!


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

So Leute jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu Oblivion los werden:

Zunächst: 
Ich habe den Vorgänger nicht gespielt und spiele auch ansonsten keine Rollenspiele, is ja Geschmackssache.

World of Warcraft hat mich dabei überrascht, hätte nicht gedacht dass mich sowas so langanhaltend motivierend könnte.
Drum dacht ich mir ein Rollenspiel wie Oblivion wär doch mal was, geile Grafik, geile Story, großer Hype im Vorfeld und zum Release Zeit zum anspielen.

Spiel gekauft, installiert und gestartet.
Sehr schöner Stimmungsvoller Vorspann.
Charaktererstellung macht Spass, man hat viele Rassen zur Wahl und viele Möglichkeiten für die Optik dessen.
Auch zeigt die Grafik dabei schon mal was sie kann: Voll ausgefahren bei 1280x960 läuft es flüssig  (indoor) bei min. 40 - 50 frames und sieht insgesamt sehr mächtig aus. 

Hätte mir zwar teilweise noch hochauflösendere Texturen gewünscht, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben - alles in allem sehr gut, zunächst...
Tolle Sprachausgabe, teils fehlerhafte Übersetzung im Text, lässt sich jedoch für die Dialoge an sich verschmerzen.
Erstes "Negativum": 

Die Tastenbelegung der Maus lässt sich nicht frei wählen, hätte gern auf dem mittleren Mausknopf gezaubert (brauche die Aussenperspektive dezent seltener), geht aber nicht.

Auch zeigen sich Schwächen in den Animationen:
Der Charakter an sich bewegt sich ziemlich hölzern und unglaubwürdig, nicht so schlimm, die Außenperspektive muß ja nicht sein.
Die Garde des Königs läuft jedoch total behämmert durch die Gegend (gegen Wände etc.), für mich hat das Atmosphäre gekostet und den guten Ersteindruck geschmälert.

Die ersten Kämpfe, das erste Loots:
Man kann zwar "alles nehmen" auswählen, aber bei meheren zu durchsuchenden Leichen nervt dass man ständig den Mauszeiger von der Mitte zum Button ziehen muß (das hört sich extrem pingelig an, aber sowas sollte und kann schneller gehen, siehe WoW).
Das kämpfen macht jedoch Spass: Gegner sind dabei gut animiert und schön in Szene gesetzt.

Eine Katastrophe: 
Das Inventar/Journal und die Bedienung im Allgemeinen.
Hier stört die schlechte Übersetzung gewaltig, das Ausrüsten ist derartig umständlich und unübersichtlich dass es schon fast ärgerlich ist.
Die Beschreibung der Gegenstände muß ausführlicher und informativer sein. Die Symbolik im Menü ist außerdem schwer verständlich.
Die Steuerung im allgemeinen ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und wird durch das schmale Interface nicht grad besser.
Alles in allem sehne ich mich hier nach einer intuitiveren Steuerung à la WoW.
Mit der Hoffnung dass die Außenareale mit ihrer Pracht entschädigen kämpfte ich mich weiter durch.

Endlich draussen erstmal die Ernüchterung: Häßliche Texturen auf die Ferne, das Wasser sieht aus der nähe nicht so schön aus wie erwartet
und ich hätte mir etwas mehr Leben erwartet.
Das Umschreiben der .ini brachte nur marginale Verbesserung, dafür aber Einbrüche in der Performance - da huscht die Rate schon des öfteren mal unter 25fps, was es zu einem eher zähen Spielerlebnis macht.
Dazu kommen bei mir regelmäßige und unerklärliche Abstürze, die ein Weiterspielen momentan unmöglich machen.

Story:
Die Story hat mich gelinde gesagt kalt gelassen.
Ich hätte mir ein wenig mehr Aufklärung zur Spielwelt gewünscht.
Außerdem wirkt sie bis jetzt eher aufgezwungen und unmotivierend als episch und treibend
Vielleicht (hoffentlich) ändert sich das nocht.

Fazit:
Hab leider noch nicht allzu viel gesehen, aber für einen Laien-Rollenspieler mit WoW-Faible wie mich sind die Macken im Komfort der Punkt an dem ich sage, dass die Grafik und die Atmosphäre es nicht schaffen es zu einem insgesamt positiven Spielgefühl herauszureißen.
Wie gesagt, momentan nur ein erster Eindruck...
Für Fans von Rollenspielen dieser Art ist es sicher ein Leckerbissen, wobei ich mir kaum vorstellen kann dass die Komfortprobleme auch die kalt lassen.
Falls ich die Abstürze in den Griff bekomme, gebe ich Oblivion noch eine Chance, vielleicht entwickelt es sich für mich doch noch zum positiven, ansonsten kommts zu ebay und jemand der sowas wirklich mag kann sich damit freuen.


----------



## Matze988 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				TTB am 23.03.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs mir gestern geholt (EBgames Berlin) und muss sagen die Grafik ist der Hammer und die Atmossphäre auch. Als Morrowind spieler kann ich sagen es hat sich vieles verbessert aber auch verschlechtert. Gut ist die Sprachausgabe, aber mit Fehlern im Text (recht viele). Gut ist auch das jetzt jeder Ort vermerkt wird auf der Weltkarte den man besucht hat und wenn man will da hinreisen kann ohne zu laufen. Schlecht dabei ist das Oblivion ein Konsolen Spiel ist so sind die Menüs sehr groß und umständlich zu bedienen. Die Weltkarte kann man nicht komplett sehen immer nur Ausschnitte (gut das eine in der Packung beiliegt). Ansonsten hab ich in den 5-6 Std. sehr viel erlebt und gesehen und ich glaube mit einem vernünftigen support werden auch schnell patches erscheinen und die paar fehler ausbügeln. Ich glaub ich brauch auf jeden Fall erst einmal Urlaub  !
> 
> mfg TTB



Och menno, ich wills habben.
Has mir eben erst bestellt bei buch.de. *ÜbergöücklichBin*   
Momentan wird eim das game richtig hinter geschmissen.  

Zu den Fehlern  der Übersetzung:
Werden da englische Texte auch in deutsch mal wiederholt?
Also ich meine, erst steht der Englische Text und dahinter der Deutsche?


----------



## gamesfan1988 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Media Markt im Stahlgruber Center hats schon stapelweise.
Habs auch gleich gekauft und werd dann gleich sehen ob mein rechner das Spiel noch schafft...
MfG


----------



## Makaveli-71 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Frage an die,die die CE haben:
Lohnt es sich 20€ mehr dafür auszugeben (normale Edition:37€,Collector's Edition:55€)?

Kann es sein,dass Amazaon außerdem die CE wieder auf Lager hat?

MfG Maka

*Edit Nali:* Sorry, verklickt.


----------



## mimiMaster (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Hallo.
Ein paar Fragen an alle Besitzer:
- Welche Verpackung hat die deutsche normale Version und was is alles dabei?
- Hat jemand zufällig eine US-Version (Normal oder CE)? Wenn ja, wie is da so die Verpackung und was is da mit dabei?
Vielleicht kann jem. Mal ein paar Bildchen machen?


----------



## Natschlaus (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Makaveli-71 am 23.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die,die die CE haben:
> Lohnt es sich 20€ mehr dafür auszugeben (normale Edition:37€,Collector's Edition:55€)?
> 
> Kann es sein,dass Amazaon außerdem die CE wieder auf Lager hat?
> ...



Hi,
ja kann durchaus sein das Amazon die CE wieder hat.
Zur CE: Was ich so gesehen habe, lohnt sich dieCE eher nicht, außer du stehst auf so "Hinter den Kulissen" Zeug(extra Dvd mit Video zur Entwicklung etc. soll recht gut sein).
Kannst ja auf www.gamestar.de das Boxenstoppvideo dazu anschaun.
mfg, waKKa


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Frage an die,die die CE haben:
Lohnt es sich 20€ mehr dafür auszugeben (normale Edition:37€,Collector's Edition:55€)? [/quote]
Wenn du Intresse an einem 40 Minuten langen Blick hinter die Kulissen hast, dann ja. Ansonsten kann man auch hier eien 5€ Gutschein bekommen und dann hier bei buch.de für nur 33€ (portofrei) bestellen. Auch wenn die Angabe auf der Webseite bei Buch.de von „Ubi Soft eXklusive“ und CD spricht, es ist die ganz normale DVD Version von Oblivion. Auch erfolgt die Lieferung schnell und problemlos.



> Kann es sein,dass Amazaon außerdem die CE wieder auf Lager hat?


Sieht man doch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				mimiMaster am 23.03.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> - Welche Verpackung hat die deutsche normale Version und was is alles dabei?


DVD Box, DVD, farbiges Handbuch und Karte.
Bis auf die Sprache ist die UK Version vom Inhalt her gleich. (Gibt es z.B. für 37€ +2,5€ Versand bei der Spielegrotte.de)


----------



## Thodin_33 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				GorrestFump am 23.03.2006 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Fullpost



Habe jetzt auch soviel hinter mir, um eine erste Bewertung abzugeben.

Grafik: Habe nur eine alte Radeon 9800 Graka (bis jetzt nie Einschränkungen gehabt), die nun natürlich bei Oblivion kein Hdr unterstützt. Alles andere habe ich mal auf an/max gesetzt (AA/AF aus). Bis auf die Gesichter sieht auch alles ganz sauber aus. z.B. sind die Texturen der Wände und die Rüstungen sehr gelungen. Trotzdem sollte man indoor kein Grafik-Wunderwerk erwarten, immerhin sollte man das ja bei einem RPG auch nicht. Da ist das Gesamtbild, sprich die Aussenwelt wichtig, die wirklich toll ist. Ob sie auch so belebt wie bei GothicII ist, muss ich noch ausloten. Ich hoffe jedenfalls das sie mehr bietet als damals in MW (war sehr steril).
Wie im Teil davor gibt es leider eine heftige Differenz zwischen indoor und outdoor Perfomance. Während Innenlevel butterweich laufen, ruckelt die Aussenwelt hin und wieder recht stark.

Das Interface finde ich auch eher verwirrend. Dazu will nur sagen: ÜBEL, Konsolig, schlecht....nicht für Maus ausgelegt. Da war das klassische Ausrüsten in MW&Co viel besser.
Auch denke man selig an Baldurs Gate Zeiten zurück, als jedes Item eine schöne, ausführliche Beschreibung hatte. In Oblivion gibt es gar nix. Nur die Bezeichnung, Werte und Item/Waffenklasse. Ein episches Rollenspiel muss sowas bieten, gabs ja sogar bei Fable.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das ich meine Maus nicht frei belegen kann. Rechts und links geht für angreifen und Blocken drauf....soweit...sogut. Aber wieso diese Helden sowas unwichtiges wie "Ansicht wechseln" auf die wichtige 3te Maustaste packen ist unklar. Ich hätte da brennend gerne springen oder besser noch rennen drauf  Das ist wirklich schlimm.

Das Intro ist sehr gut, auch die Flucht durch die Keller zusammen mir dem Imperator ist recht gut gemacht. Allerdings fand ich hier, das es einem etwas zu einfach gemacht wird. Schon nach 5 Minuten steht  man -gerade aus dem Knast raus- in passabler Rüstung (Leder/Eisen) + Schild da und ist bis an die Zähne bewaffnet. Mehrere Schwerter, Dolche, Axt, Bogen, Pfeile etc. Dazu Dietriche, Edelsteine, Gold... Magiekram interessiert mich nicht so, aber einige Dinge gibts da auch. Das ist mir jedenfalls zu schnell..naja...Ansichtssache.

Eine Sache nervt sehr: Ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wie ich Schwert und Bogen/Pfeile gleichzeitig anlegen kann, um immer schnell die Waffe die ich brauche zu ziehen. Das scheint so nicht zu gehen. Man muss sich vorher anscheinend immer über das Inventory neu ausrüsten. Gothic und Fable konnten das besser. Oder hab ich was übersehen? So dumm kann das ja eigentlich nicht sein? Man muss doch je nach Lage Fernwaffen oder Schwerter nach belieben einsetzen können und das schnell 

Naja auf jeden Fall gehe ich erst mal in Kino und mache nacher weiter....


----------



## outlawx (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Thodin_33 am 23.03.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sache nervt sehr: Ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wie ich Schwert und Bogen/Pfeile gleichzeitig anlegen kann, um immer schnell die Waffe die ich brauche zu ziehen. Das scheint so nicht zu gehen. Man muss sich vorher anscheinend immer über das Inventory neu ausrüsten. Gothic und Fable konnten das besser. Oder hab ich was übersehen? So dumm kann das ja eigentlich nicht sein? Man muss doch je nach Lage Fernwaffen oder Schwerter nach belieben einsetzen können und das schnell



eine taste von 1-8 drücken (gedrückt halten) und dann den gegenstand anklicken der getragen werden soll. das gleiche gilt für zaubersprüche. dannach kann man mit den tasten 1-8 direkt wechseln.


----------



## turboblasius (23. März 2006)

Hi, hab mir das teil auch heute in Karstadt geholt, natürlich die Collectors Edtion, ich muss sagen das game ist der hammer! die Grafik ist einfach nur traumhaft und das Spiel an sich(Gameplay usw.) finde ich viel besser als im Vorgänger!!! So, ich muss das mal weiterzocken, bis denne!!!


----------



## TIGER1 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ich habe mir heute auch das Game geholt bei EbGames.
Habe bisher so 3 Stunden gespielt und muss echt sagen das es richtig bock macht. Was aber mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, man ist echt sehr schnell gut ausgerüstet. Mich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht, finde es persönlich ganz schön wenn man gleich am anfang schonmal gut ausgerüstet ist.
Die Grafik finde ich sehr schön gemacht, gut man muss es mal verkraften wenn vielleicht die Umgegbung nicht so mega hübsch ist aber das ist ja eigenlich egal bei einem Rollenspiel.
Die Performence ist so naja, manchmal läuft das game richtig gut und manchmal hängt es ganz schön.
Hier mal mein System:
Athlon Xp 2800
512 DDR Ram
Geforce 6800GT
Jetzt spiele ich aber weiter.


----------



## bsekranker (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 23.03.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder für 36,95 € versankostenfrei bei Amazon.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				bsekranker am 23.03.2006 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bei Amazon ist aber nicht die Importversion.


----------



## pirx (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				TIGER1 am 23.03.2006 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bisher so 3 Stunden gespielt und muss echt sagen das es richtig bock macht.


Ja.. macht eindeutig Bock auf mehr, alleine nur schon ziellos durch die wunderschöne Gegend zu pilgern ist einfach genial. Hm tja, viel mehr hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht


----------



## mimiMaster (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.03.2006 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bei Amazon ist aber nicht die Importversion.


Mich interessiert eigentlich eh nur eine englische Collector's Edition (UK oder US, wobei ich die US natürlich bevorzuge).
An Morrowind hab ich mich auf englisch nicht herangetraut aber da ich jetzt mein Abi in Englisch mache werde ich mir dann doch die englische Version zulegen.
Hat jemand schon irgendwo günstig eine englische Collector's Edition erspäht?
Ich find so Making-of-Krams und dicke Handbücher (112 S.) irgendwie cool und die Idee mit der Münze ist geil. Schade dass die Version die hier in den Läden ist nicht multilingual ist ...


----------



## MisterMeister (23. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Hab das Game heute Mittag bekommen.
Die innen Grafik ist fantastastisch, doch das beste ist meiner Meinung nach die Physik. Asl ich erstmals das Aussenareal betreten habe, bekam ich einen Schock, derart matschige texturen (Troz höchster Einstellungen) hab ich leztens anno 1997 gesehen.
Trozdem ist die Grafik fantastsch, die Spielewelt wirkt lebnedig.
Das Interfaace ist acuh toll, das Inventar ist ganz gut, nachdem mann sich daran gewöhnt hatt.
Nebenquests sind nicht so leicht zu finden wie ich gedacht habe.
Asusserdem nerven die Übersezungsfehler.
Die performacne lässt bei Aussenarealen zu wünschen übrig.
Macnmal ist soviel Gras zu sehen, dass zwar keine Matschigen Texturen mehr zu erkennen sind, der PC aber onb der Gras Masse in die Knie geht. (Wobei ich mir sicher bin, das hier die Verexsahder nicht ausgenuzt werden.
Alles in allem aber das beste Rollenspiel das ich je spielte.


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 23.03.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Game heute Mittag bekommen.
> Die innen Grafik ist fantastastisch, doch das beste ist meiner Meinung nach die Physik. Asl ich erstmals das Aussenareal betreten habe, bekam ich einen Schock, derart matschige texturen (Troz höchster Einstellungen) hab ich leztens anno 1997 gesehen.
> Trozdem ist die Grafik fantastsch, die Spielewelt wirkt lebnedig.
> Das Interfaace ist acuh toll, das Inventar ist ganz gut, nachdem mann sich daran gewöhnt hatt.
> ...


Matschige Texturen und trozdem fantastische Grafik?   
Also ganz ehrlich find ich die Grafik sehr gut. Nur in weiter Entfernung gehn die Details stark runter, aber na und. Um einen herrum siehts verdammt geil aus. Ich seh nichts matschiges. 
Mit den Nebenquests muss ich halbwegs zustimmen. Is nich einfach mit anlaber und scho hat man eins. Die hört man meistens so nebenbei.  Das Wanted Plakat angucken hilft auch. Oder man findet was so nebenbei rumliegen. (kleine Anspielung an eine Wasserleiche).   
Die Übersetzungsfehler halten sich doch sehr in Grenzen. Nur am Anfang ziemlich doll. 
Also in Ultrahigh könnts echt nen büschen besser laufen in freier Natur. 
Bei den stark bewachsenen Wiesen gehts wirklich stark in die Knie.
Ansonsten is es aber doch erträglich.


----------



## Snakemutha (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				MisterMeister am 23.03.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem aber das beste Rollenspiel das ich je spielte.



Erstaunliches Fazit nach ein paar Spielstunden !


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Snakemutha am 24.03.2006 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 23.03.2006 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellowrat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				mimiMaster am 23.03.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schon irgendwo günstig eine englische Collector's Edition erspäht?



Würd ich auch mal gerne wissen.  
Bei amazon Uk is sie ja schon weg... Auf ebay geht erst ab 50 euro und aufwärts was (Jedoch mit Versand inklusive ) ...


----------



## AceTheFace (24. März 2006)

*dt. Übersetzung*

Wie wir ja alle wissen, ist die dt. Übersetzung nicht wirklich prickelnd. Ich bin da gerade auf einen MOD gestoßen, der die Fehler teilweise beheben soll. Konnte es selbst noch nicht testen, da ich arbeiten bin, aber vielleicht kann das ja jemand von euch übernehmen:

http://www.hanfblog.de/2006/03/24/oblivion-ubersetzungs-mod/

Gruß,
Ace


----------



## darkdestroyer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Yellowrat am 24.03.2006 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 23.03.2006 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cd-wow.net 43,99€


----------



## Dumbi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 24.03.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Yellowrat am 24.03.2006 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei play.com bekommt man es sogar für 39,99 €, einziger "Nachteil":
 - Kreditkartenzwang
 - relative lange Lieferzeit


----------



## Yellowrat (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 24.03.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Yellowrat am 24.03.2006 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is leider die normale  . Da hab ich auch schon nachgesehen .


----------



## TobeBahr (24. März 2006)

*Das Pferd *

Moin, hab nach den ersten Quests einfach mal gespeichert um ein bisschen rumzuprobieren. Also hab ich mir mal ein Huftier ausgeliehen ... Reiten usw ist ja ok, aber das Viech trabt immer weg, sobald ich absteige. Ist das bei geklauten Pferden allgemein so oder kann man da ws machen? 

Gruß


----------



## darkdestroyer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Yellowrat am 24.03.2006 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> is leider die normale  . Da hab ich auch schon nachgesehen .


ok, die CE scheint da auch ausverkauft zu sein (und bei meiner steht immer noch versand steht bevor im bestellstatus   )


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				darkdestroyer am 24.03.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Yellowrat am 24.03.2006 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kotze ganz offiziel ab:

Am 5.3.06 bei Amazon bestellt (CE)
Am 23.3.06 Status: versendet
Am 24.3.06 kein Oblivion....muss wohl auf morgen warten...

Sonst (bei jedem anderen Scheiß) hat die Zustellung gleich am nächsten Tag geklappt...aber wie sollte es diesmal auch anders sein...hätte ich das bloß nicht vorbestellt...dann könnte ich jetzt einfach zu MM gehen und könnte heute abend schon spielen...das ist ein ganzer verschenkter Tag ohne Oblivion..

*grummel*


----------



## kingston (24. März 2006)

*AW: Das Pferd *



			
				TobeBahr am 24.03.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, hab nach den ersten Quests einfach mal gespeichert um ein bisschen rumzuprobieren. Also hab ich mir mal ein Huftier ausgeliehen ... Reiten usw ist ja ok, aber das Viech trabt immer weg, sobald ich absteige. Ist das bei geklauten Pferden allgemein so oder kann man da ws machen?
> 
> Gruß



Jepp, "geliehene"   Pferde nehmen reiss aus.


----------



## Andy19 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Mothman am 24.03.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kotze ganz offiziel ab:
> 
> Am 5.3.06 bei Amazon bestellt (CE)
> Am 23.3.06 Status: versendet
> ...


Hast du die Versand-E-Mail bekommen? Ich hab meine CE auch erst heute von Amazon bekommen.


----------



## Kaeksch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Das Pferd *



			
				kingston am 24.03.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> TobeBahr am 24.03.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is ja eigentlich auch ganz logisch. Auf jeden glaubwürdiger. Muss mir auch mal ein leihen.


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Andy19 am 24.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 24.03.2006 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, am 23.3.06 schon um ca. 9uhr hab ich die Versand-Email bekommen...liegt wohl eher an der Post...


----------



## NotArzT-19222 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Mothman am 24.03.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 24.03.2006 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach... geh innnen MM kauf dir das Spiel spiele es... warte auf amazon Bestellung nimm verschweißte Version mit und gib ab... sag einfach das es ein GEschenk gewesen sein soll allerdings hatte er es schohn von daher seine auch eben net mehr die Preisaufkleber drauf....


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				NotArzT-19222 am 24.03.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 24.03.2006 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich könnte ja auch ganz einfach  das Spiel (wenn es ankommt) an Amazon zurückschicken. Originalverpackt kann man dies innerhalb von 2 Wochen.
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich die CE oder das Spiel überhaupt jetzt noch im MM bekomme....

....hat gerade geklingelt und siehe da: Ich hab zu früh gejammert...aber das die auch immer so spät kommen müssen diese Paketpostler...^^

ENDLICH!!!! Ich zock jetzt....


----------



## NotArzT-19222 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Mothman am 24.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> NotArzT-19222 am 24.03.2006 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LoL.... na dann HF 
dann wär das Thema ja erledigt


----------



## Mothman (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				NotArzT-19222 am 24.03.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 24.03.2006 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANK DIR! Ja, also für mich ist das Thema *definitiv* erledigt^^


----------



## irtool (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

So, also ich habe es bei Amazon bestellt und heute morgen erhalten 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass Oblivion wirklich verdammt leistungshungrig ist.
Mein System besteht aus einem Atholn XP 2600+, 1,5GB DDR Ram und einer Radeon 9600XT. 
Bei niedrigen Details läuft es mit ca. 30-40 Frames (Sehr niedrig ohne jeglichen Luxus - Frames natürlich Standort-abhängig).

Was sofort aufgefallen ist, ist die teilweise schlechte Übersetzung. Anscheinend sind da noch Bezeichnungen für den XBox Controler drin und Wörter sind doppelt vorhanden.

Das sogenannte "Journal", also der Bereich auf den man Zugriff auf das Inventar, Karte, Buch (Aufträge etc.) hat gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
Das war bei Morrowind übersichtlicher, schneller und simpler.

Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist, dass man direkt über die Karte zu verschiedenen Orten "schnell-reisen" kann. 

Ansonsten wird es Spieler die auch schon Morrowind gespielt haben sicherlich leicht fallen sich in das Spiel hineinzufinden.

Reiten ist toll.

Soviel erstmal dazu... ich geh jetzt weiterspielen.


----------



## Red-Bird (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

HI;

ICH MUSS MICH JETZT AUCH MAL ÄUßERN .


DAS SPIEL IST GEIL !!!!!

ok ok ....die übersetzung is nen bisl unter aller sau
  aber fällt gar nicht mal soooo sehr auf.

der rest ist einfach top...ich kann gladiatoren kämpfe machen, einer krieger oder meuchelmörder gilde beitretetne usw usw.

neben bei 8wen mans unter so vielen möglichkeiten schaft) kann man auch noch die hauptmissionen spielen


----------



## Superman4ever (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Red-Bird am 24.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> HI;
> 
> ICH MUSS MICH JETZT AUCH MAL ÄUßERN .
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## Milton (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Superman4ever am 24.03.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Red-Bird am 24.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Spiel ist einfach nur mittelmäsig (finde ich)

1. Die Steuerung ist zu schwammig
2. Tolle Übersetzungen (nicht wirklich)
3. Die Namen der Läden sind Englisch (Wenn ich Deutsch kauf will ich Deutsch)
4. Die Charaktererstellung ( Mühevoll erstell ich mir eine Halbe stundelang eine Elrondfotze und Bin Fertig schau Meinen Charakter an und der ist ein fettes schwein (keine Ähnlichkeit mit der von mir entworfenen Fotze)
5. Es ist viel zu unübersichtlich
6. Dauernd taucht so ein Questbalkten vor mir auf und ich sehe nichts mehr
7. Ich komm raus Aus den Kanälen und Frage mich was ich machen sollte schwimm  über den Fluss und werde Promt von einem Scheis schützen abgeknallt. 
8. So was wie Rasten scheint unmöglich geworden zu sein wenn man nicht 5 Quatratkilometer Fläche Entfläucht
9. Wo bleibt die Schlichtigkeit von Morrowind (Ich will beim reden nich an das gesicht des gesprächspartners ranzoomen)
10. Damit besonders viele Leute das Spiel spielen hat man wohl schrifftgröße 30 verwendet (Für Halbblinde) wen das nicht der Fall wäre wäre das spiel nicht so übersichtlich

Fürs erste

Milton


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Milton am 24.03.2006 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist einfach nur mittelmäsig (finde ich)
> 
> 1. Die Steuerung ist zu schwammig
> 2. Tolle Übersetzungen (nicht wirklich)
> ...



Bist Du Einwanderer, der unsere Sprache gerade erst lernt, oder hast Du eine  anerkannte Schreib-/Leseschwäche? Wenn ja, kein Problem.
Wenn nein....öhm, auweia...    

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Garfunkel74 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ich habe mal zwei Fragen zu dem Spiel:

Gibt es auch winterliche Regionen (Z.B. verschneite Berge auf die man kann usw.) ?? Bisher konnte ich noch keine finden.
Wie gross ist die Spielwelt wirklich. So gross wie die Karte, oder kann man Oblivion auch noch besuchen und wenn ja, wie gross ist das?

Gruss
garfunkel74

P.S. muss sagen das Spiel macht Fun


----------



## LordMephisto (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 24.03.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal zwei Fragen zu dem Spiel:
> 
> Gibt es auch winterliche Regionen (Z.B. verschneite Berge auf die man kann usw.) ?? Bisher konnte ich noch keine finden.


Ja gibt es. Der Hauptquest wird dich automatisch dahin führen


----------



## TIGER1 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

@Milton
Das sollen Argumente sein? Du regst dich über die Charakterentwicklung auf, warum denn? Wann sieht man denn schonmal seinen Char?
Dann wegen dem Rasten, irgendwas musst du falsch machen, eins zwei gegener umhauen und schon kannst du dich ausruhen.
Das sind doch alles so kleinigkeiten, deshalb soll ein spiel nur mittelmäßig sein? Nenne erstmal ein paar richtige Argumente.

Für mich ist in so einem Rollenspiel die Story am wichtigsten und die ist einfach nur klasse finde ich. Die Grafik ist auch gut und auch das Gameplay finde ich sehr gut umgesetzt.
Ich finde das Game richtig Klasse!!!!


mfg TIGER1


----------



## irtool (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Milton am 24.03.2006 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist einfach nur mittelmäsig (finde ich)
> 
> 
> 2. Tolle Übersetzungen (nicht wirklich)
> ...






Also in den Punkten kann ich dir definitiv zustimmen. Ein schlichteres Journal wäre aufjedenfall besser gewesen.. noch besser wäre es, wenn das so wie in Morrowind sein würde.
Mit der Schrift hast du auch recht, die hätte kleiner sein können.. und die Übersetzung, nun ja, sieht sicherlich nicht schön aus, aber bisher hatte ich damit zum Glück noch keine Probleme.  
Vllt wird da ja ein Patch was dran verändern können ?


----------



## Red-Bird (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				irtool am 25.03.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Milton am 24.03.2006 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm ich verstzh net warum alle so auf der sprache etc. rumhacken...ja sie könnte besser sein aber sonst ist es das beste rollenspiel was ich kenne.


----------



## Volgel (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

ich hab mal ne frage gibt es eine DEMO zu dem game.
Oder ist eine demo geplant??? 
Ich will erst testen wie das game auf meinem Pc läuft.
und ob es bockt


----------



## Kizura (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

Ich hab mal zwei spezielle Fragen für die, die es schon besitzen   

1. Kann man im Spiel direkt Screenshots machen per Tastendruck zum Beispiel? Das Feature fehlt mir leider so oft in Spielen. Weil, wenn ich die Grafik sehe, wäre es auch ganz schön diese als Desktop-Hintergrund zu nehmen   

2. Gehört vielleicht nicht hier her (Sorry  ) aber, würde es bei mir eigentlich laufen?
-> AMD 2800+
-> GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB)
-> 512 MB DDRam

Danke für Antworten   

mfG Kizura


----------



## Volgel (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*

mal ein tipp von mir man kann wunderbar in allen Spielen mit verschiedenen programmen screenshots machen *hust* xfire oder fraps   
gibt es jetzt eine demo oder nicht?


----------



## Thodin_33 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Kizura am 25.03.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gehört vielleicht nicht hier her (Sorry  ) aber, würde es bei mir eigentlich laufen?
> -> AMD 2800+
> -> GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB)
> -> 512 MB DDRam



Ich habe 1024 MB Ram und es läuft von der Seite her ohne Probleme. Man kann sich durch die Welt bewegen, ohne das das Spiel durch Nachlader auch nur leicht hängt. Zwar kommt immer die nervige Message "Neuer Bereich wird geladen"...aber merken tut man davon nix. Wäre toll wenn man das abstellen könnte...sieht blöd aus (<-Frage).
Betritt man Gebäude, laden dieser inneralb von 1-2 Sekunden. Städte naturgemäss etwas länger. Betritt man Gebäude in denen man vorher schon war, geht der Übergang in 0,1 Sek oder so vonstatten.
512 MB Ram sind aber zu wenig, würde ich mal sagen^^

Da cih nun schon etwas weiter bin...noch ein Meinungsupdate:

Oblivion ist im Moment das Spiel mit der brilliantesten Spielewelt. Die Sichtweiten sind einfach nur gigantisch und sogar entfernteste Hügel haben noch Details wie Bäume etc... Manchmal sind die Ausblicke absolut spektakulär. 
Steht man in einem Wald sind überall  Gras, Farne, Bäume und Sträucher....Das wirkt alles absolut echt. Nie wurde Wald besser dargestellt. 
Auch die Städte wirken jetzt richtig gut. Mein Favorit ist bis jetzt Skingrad mit der Burg auf dem Hügel über der Stadt. Über all sind kleine Gassen und hohe Gebäude. Ausserdem hat es da eine riesige Kathedrale, die einfach nur top aussieht. Die Städte sind auch viel belebter als im Vorgänger, Leute gehen in Läden ein und aus, Es gibt endlich Fussgänger, die sich auch mal treffen und interessante Gespräche führen, in denen es um allerlei Dinge gehen kann. Die NPC können am Tisch sitzen, im Bett liegen, in der Kirche beten und arbeiten (z.b. im Weinberg). Nachts sind die Städte dann leer und die Läden sind auch alle dicht. Es gibt also keinen Laden mehr der permanent geöffnet hat und wo der Besitzer wie angenagelt permanent auf der selben Stelle steht. Auch auf den Wegen zwischen den Städten, reitet öfter mal ein anderer Abenteurer an einem vorbei. 
Es gibt auch ordentlich was zu entdecken, wenn man einfach mal nur absteits aller Quests und Wege durch die Welt reitet. Eine alte Burgruine ist da ja bei Oblivion schon Standart, aber wenn man unerwartet einen Schrein von Molag Bal samt Jüngern findet, und so unverhofft in einer Art Satansanbeter-quest landet...dann kann es nicht besser sein. Manchmal gleube ich, wenn man in irgendweiner Richtung einfach nur geradeaus reitet, irgendwas findet man auf jeden Fall 
Auch Questmässig geht es gut zur Sache. Es gibt eben nicht nur Töten-Quests. Momentan soll ich z.B. für jemanden Stadtpersonen überwachen, muss denen dann den ganzen Tag folgen und nachts beim Questgeber über ihre Bewegungen reporten. Bin gespannt wo das hinführt. Da der Quest aber Paranoia heisst und die Ziele bis jetzt nur völlig harmlose Tagesabläufe verfolgen, glaube ich der spinnt einfach 
Dungeons...naja sind halt Dungeons. Man braucht sie zum Lvln und looten, aber vom Hocker reissen mich bis jetzt die wenigsten, sie sind wie in anderen RPGs eben auch. Das einzige erwähnenswerte sind manchmal Fallen, die in Verbindung mit der Physikengine lustig sind.

Tjo ich will auf jeden Fall nicht zu denen gehören, die das Spiel immer noch nicht haben. Bis jetzt war mein persöhnlicher Favorit in Sachen Spielwelt immer noch Gothic 2 ...nun ist es ganz klar Oblivion geworden. Noch nie wurde so eine glaubwürdige Welt in so guter Grafik dargestellt. Manchmal wird allerdings einfach zu viel Grass dargestellt, dann bricht die Performance krass ein. 
Die Kämpfe sind etwas zu Temporeich für mich...da passiert es dauernd das man ggf. Verbündete trifft, die dann sofort zurückschlagen. Wenn man im Team kämpft hätten sie Frienfly Fire abschalten sollen  Das ist echt frustig.
Die Schrift ist wirklich einfach mal zu gross. Manchmal passt nichtmal der ganze Satz hin. Sowas ist stümperhaft. 
Das Interface ist einfach nur schlecht. Das Journal und die Maps sind eine Katastrophe. Dauernd klickt man in irgendwelchen Submenüs rum um z.B. die Ansicht von Weltkarte auf lokale Karte zu stellen etc. ....
Aber nach einigen Stunden gewöhnt man sich daran und beherrscht es wie im Schlaf. Aber ein Drag and Drop System zum Equippen wie in MW vermisse ich trotzdem. 
Aber im Vergleich zum Rest sind es Peanuts. Oblivion brilliert in allen Kernbereichen wie Story, Spielwelt, Quests und Charsystem.


PS: Spiele eien Imperialen Krieger (Klingen, Schwere Rüse etc.)  mit ein klein wenig Diebesanteilen (Schütze, Sicherheit, schleichen). Das spielt sich ganz gut, da aufgrund der grossen Welt Fernkampf immer gut zu gebrauchen ist. Und das man überall klauen kann und überall Schlösser knacken muss...ist auch klar.


----------



## Kizura (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Thodin_33 am 25.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 25.03.2006 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit anderen Worten, ich kann das vergessen


----------



## Kizura (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Volgel am 25.03.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ein tipp von mir man kann wunderbar in allen Spielen mit verschiedenen programmen screenshots machen *hust* xfire oder fraps
> gibt es jetzt eine demo oder nicht?



Wenn es denn funktieren würde ... bisher nicht einmal ... trotzdem danke für den Tipp (auch wenn ich das schon vorher wusste   )

mfG Kizura


----------



## LordMephisto (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				Kizura am 25.03.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Volgel am 25.03.2006 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versuch mal folgendes:
Console öffnen mit "^"
bAllowScreenSho=1 eingeben
dann müsstest du per shift+druck Screens machen können.


----------



## Kizura (25. März 2006)

*AW: Oblivion schon draussen ???*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.03.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 25.03.2006 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool das werd ich mir merken, wenn ichs mir mal kaufe    Danke


----------



## Nelzus (25. März 2006)

Deepfall am 18.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hab mich grade mal im Gamestar forum verloren und gesehen das da en typ des spiel schon hat ! wie kann des sein das der des heute schon hat und auch schon in deutsch
> 
> Hier ist der link
> http://forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/showthread.php?t=189259&page=41&pp=20
> ...


Hey ich habs schon und auch in Deutsch    , Voll der Hammer des Spiel.
Ich glaub so ne grafik hab ich noch net gesehe. Des beste Rollespiel des es überhaupt gibt.  Jemand in meiner Nähe? Ich sag nur Kaufland Mosbach


----------



## irtool (25. März 2006)

Also bisher fand ich Morrowind irgentwie besser..
Mal abgesehen von en Übersetzungsfehlern stört es mich ziehmlich das die NPC's einen mit "Hi" begrüßen.
Ich bezweifle das solch ein Wort im Mittelalter gängig war/existierte. Begrüßungen wie "Seid gegrüßt", "Willkommen" etc. sind einfach passender 
Viele Spieler reden andauernd von der super Grafik... dabei sollte man aber nicht vergessen das man die nur genießen kann wenn man einen wirklich guten Pc besitzt.
Mit Grafikkarten unterhalb der Leistungsstärke einer ATI 9700 Pro wird es schon knapp. Von den Geforce FX Karten will ich garnicht erst sprechen...  ( 2. News-Artikel )
Was ein eindeutiger + Punkt für Morrowind ist, ist die Schlichtigkeit und Übersichtlichkeit der Menüs. Bei Oblivion wirkt das Tagebuch auf mich so "vollgestopft" und des weiteren ist es ziehmlich zeitraubend. Bei Morrowind konnte man das Inventar über die rechte Maustaste aufrufen usw.
Jetzt ist alles in einem Menü verpackt mit zu großer Schrift.
Und natürlich stürtzt das Spiel gerne auch mal ab.. vorzugsweise während den Ladevorgängen.


----------



## Tiger39 (25. März 2006)

folgendes Problem:

immer wenn ich eine Wache anspreche (egal wo) sagt er immer:" Aha, auf frischer tat ertappt du Dieb.Hast kein Geld zum bezahlen, wie?Na dann ab ins Kittchen"
Dann kann ich mich widersetzen oder in den Knast gehen.Dabei hab ich nichts, aber auch gar nichts geklaut.
Ist das normal oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2006)

> Wer hat es schon? - Erste Meinungen und Diskussion



Weiss ned, ob das hier schon mal erwhähnt wurde.
Aber die Animation und das Feeling auf dem Pferd ist ja wohl etwas vom Lächerlichsten, das ich je gesehen habe.
Wer mal Gun oder (je, steinigt mich) "Schoadow of teh colossus" gespielt hat, der weiss wovon ich sprechen bzw schreibe.

Nur mal so als "kleiens" Detail.
Da hätte man einiges draus machen können.
Mit der Animation lauf lieber zu Fuss durch die Gegend


----------



## Silver79 (26. März 2006)

Tiger39 am 25.03.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> folgendes Problem:
> 
> immer wenn ich eine Wache anspreche (egal wo) sagt er immer:" Aha, auf frischer tat ertappt du Dieb.Hast kein Geld zum bezahlen, wie?Na dann ab ins Kittchen"
> Dann kann ich mich widersetzen oder in den Knast gehen.Dabei hab ich nichts, aber auch gar nichts geklaut.
> Ist das normal oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?




Hast du dir von irgendwo mal ein Pferd genommen? Wen ja, das war dein Diebstahl.... hab das gleiche Problem seid dem. Es reicht schon wen du nur in Truhen reinsiehst in denen du ncihts verloren hast um des Diebstahles bezichtigt zu werden..... ist etwas übertrieben und uach irgendwie ein Bug!

Generell mal zum Spiel!
ALso was die hochgelobte Grafik betrifft...... die HDR Effekte sind ja richtig schön geworden, aber alles andere hab ich in anderen Spielen schon besser gesehen.  Grade in Far Cry sind die Ausenareale schöner... grade die Wasserdarstelung ist in Oblivion ein Witz. Den MAtsch den man in der Ferne sieht ist ja wohl die Höhe. Und irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl das alle halb zerfallenen Festungen gleich oder recht ähnlich sind.... oh... die sind ja wirklich alle fast gleich   ! Das hätte auch nicht sein müssen. Viele Texturen wiederholen sich wieder und wieder. Grade die Dungeons sehen sich ebenfalls alle sehr ähnlich. 
Die Übersetzungsfehler sind ebenfalls ein greul. Die wirkt so halbfertig das mir Erinnerungen an Vampire the MAsquerade hochkommen... in der erstenb Version. Das Ding war ja kaum bis gar nciht wirklich Spielbar. Bin mal gespannt was mir noch für blöde Bugs in Oblivion begegnen.....
Auch die Charaktereigenschaften sind nicht wirklich Gelungen. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten halten sich extrem in Grenzen, und später kann man auch nciht viel verändern. Finde das etwas öde. Es spornt nciht genügend an seinen Charakter weiter zu entwickeln, das es ja nciht allzuviel zu entwickeln gibt.

Aber davon mal abgesehen ist das Spiel fesselnd und durchdacht. Man findet immer und fast überall Quest, Geschichten, Bücher die man durchstöbern kann und so viel über den Hintergrund der Welt erfährt.... man sieht Jäger durch den Wald huschen und Diebe überfallen einen mitten im Wald oder an den obligatorischen Festungen oder sonst wo. UNd diese unendliche Freiheit.... einfach Göttlich   

Trotz meines ganzen Gemekers finde ich das Spiel genial und ziemlich gelungen. Mal sehen ob Gothic 3 das trumpfen wird. Darauf freu ich mich schon


----------



## MisterMeister (26. März 2006)

Von Pc-Powerplay gibts "nur" 89%
Dabei wird das Spiel zu stark mit World of Warcraft verglichen.

Zuerst werden Jubelpreviews geschreiben, und dann wird überall gemeckert, obwol mann die Kritikpunkte bis auf die Übersetzungsfehler vorher kannte (anspielen)

Pc-Powerplay ist für mich nicht mehr seriös deshalb kaufe ich mir dieses Schundheft nicht mehr.
ICh meine, was sollte dass, Einzelwertungen zum hochgehypten Half-Life 2 von bis zu 97% und dann wieder sowas.
hier der Link: http://www.vvardenfell.info/

edit: "in 9 Stunden durchgespielt, ist Oblivion zu kurz?"
steht da auf dem Titelblatt http://www.pcpowerplay.de/
   Ohne Nebenquests vielelicht, ja   
Mann, was ist aus Pcpowerplay geworden


----------



## MisterMeister (26. März 2006)

> Hast du dir von irgendwo mal ein Pferd genommen? Wen ja, das war dein Diebstahl.... hab das gleiche Problem seid dem. Es reicht schon wen du nur in Truhen reinsiehst in denen du ncihts verloren hast um des Diebstahles bezichtigt zu werden..... ist etwas übertrieben und uach irgendwie ein Bug!



Was würdest du sagen, wenn irgendjemand in deine Wohnung spaziert und alle Schränke öffnet?   

In Oblivion muss mann hald schleichen und  den Diebstahl unbemerkbar machen. Und reichen die Schleichskills nicht aus, dann sollte mann es lassen, das es eh nix breingt weil mann gestohlene Ware so gut wie nicht verkaufen kann.
Plündere lieber die zahlreichen Dungenons aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2006)

MisterMeister am 26.03.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Pc-Powerplay gibts "nur" 89%
> Dabei wird das Spiel zu stark mit World of Warcraft verglichen.
> 
> Zuerst werden Jubelpreviews geschreiben, und dann wird überall gemeckert, obwol mann die Kritikpunkte bis auf die Übersetzungsfehler vorher kannte (anspielen)
> ...


----------



## KONNAITN (26. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 26.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch jetzt mal vor, der Questgeber hätte dann ein Fragezeichen über dem Kopf, dass wäre doch der Atmosphärekiller pur.


Eben. Das würde überhaupt nicht passen und das zu kritisieren ist schlichtweg lächerlich.


> Und 9 Stunden Spielzeit? rofl Ich hab schon deutlich mehr gespielt und fast noch gar nix beim Hauptquest gemacht....


Dito. Ich spiele es seit gestern, also etwa 9 Stunden und bin erst Level 5. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich es in 9 h durchzuspielen, aber wer kauft sich schon ein Spiel wie Oblivion, rennt mit Scheuklappen von einer Main-Quest zur nächsten um möglichst schnell den Abspann zu sehen? Ist doch Blödsinn. 

Ich bin bis jetzt jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Und besonders erfreut war ich darüber, dass es auf meinem System so gut aussieht und (bis jetzt) fehlerlos läuft. -nach den ersten US-Forenbeiträgen hatte ich ja schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen.


----------



## Thodin_33 (26. März 2006)

KONNAITN am 26.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Allerdings frage ich mich welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad Leute eingestellt haben, wenn sie mit Lvl 4 die HQ abschliessen.... Ich war mit Lvl4-5 im ersten Oblivion Gate bei K. und es war nicht möglich da was zu reissen. Also habe ich erst mal Nebenquests der Kämpfergilde und in versch. Städten gemacht, sowie mein Equipment verbessert. Ahja der Regler für die Schwierigkeit steht bei mir auf normal, sprich in der Mitte.
Nun nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit bin ich Lvl 8 oder so und werde es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## ComboX (27. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 26.03.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich auch so. Allerdings frage ich mich welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad Leute eingestellt haben, wenn sie mit Lvl 4 die HQ abschliessen.... Ich war mit Lvl4-5 im ersten Oblivion Gate bei K. und es war nicht möglich da was zu reissen. Also habe ich erst mal Nebenquests der Kämpfergilde und in versch. Städten gemacht, sowie mein Equipment verbessert. Ahja der Regler für die Schwierigkeit steht bei mir auf normal, sprich in der Mitte.
> Nun nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit bin ich Lvl 8 oder so und werde es nochmal versuchen.



Naja, IMO ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad der grösste (und zwar ein richtig dicker) Negativpunkt von Oblivion. Die Levelanpassung ist mal total verhunzt. Am leichtesten ist das Spiel wenn du niemals levelst. Einfach irgendwelche nie zu benutzenden Skills als Majorskills nehmen und immer schön level 1 bleiben. Je höher du levels desto schwerer wird das Spiel. Bin jetzt auf leven 11 und der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat schon ganz schön angezogen. Alle Gegner werden ja schwerer und während du evtl den Levelaufstieg nicht ganz ausnutzt (z. B. schleichen und Akrobatik als Majorskill = früher Levelaufstieg = weniger Attribute zu verteilen) tun die Gegner das in jedem Fall. Ausserdem sollen im späterem Spiel selbst Banditen mit daedrischen Rüstungen rumlaufen. Das geht MMN schon stark zu lasten der Atmosphäre. Ich weiss noch wie happy ich bei Morrowind war als ich die Ebony oder Daedrischen Rüstungen zusammenbekommen hab. Wenn jeder Standardbandit sowas hat geht der Jäger&Sammler Faktor einfach vor die Hunde.


----------



## BlackDead (27. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 26.03.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 26.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist möglich das Oblivion Gate mit Lvl 3-4 zu schließen.
Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur mein Char anders trainiert.

Zum Spiel.
Habe schon ca. 10 Stunden gespielt und bin begeistert, obwohl ich Morrowind nicht mochte.
Es macht einfach nur Riesen Spaß die Spielwelt zu erkunden.


----------



## thornow (27. März 2006)

so hab das spiel am so gespielt, wie kann man der pc version wertungen von über 90% geben???????????????? äh da wurde mal wieder einfach das spiel durch den kopnsole =>pc konverter geschmissen und total lieblos um gsetzt. einzig artige gesichter??? hat 34minuten gedauert bis ich den penner von könig nach seinem tot wieder getroffen hab, ich brauch 1000000minutren um mich durch die verkackten menüs durch zuwelzen weil es nur einen hotkey für inevntory questbook map akivie und geschafte q gibt was soll der dreckt?????? wie kann  man in einem spiel die sprung animation vergessen ?????? das spiel ist defintiv kein geld wert. habe die hoffnung das da noch nen patch kommt aber denke mal das wird nie passieren.



wie viel geld ham se der pcg und konorten gezahlt damit sie so eine review schreiben?


----------



## quelltrut (27. März 2006)

thornow am 27.03.2006 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab das spiel am so gespielt,


Wow Du bist der Größte!
(Hauptquest mit Anleitung wahrscheinlich - oder hier machen die Meisten was falsch.)



> wie kann  man in einem spiel die sprung animation vergessen ?????? das spiel ist defintiv kein geld wert. habe die hoffnung das da noch nen patch kommt aber denke mal das wird nie passieren.


Ich kann springen. Taste "E" - steht auch in der Anleitung.


----------



## Thodin_33 (27. März 2006)

thornow am 27.03.2006 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab das spiel am so gespielt, wie kann man der pc version wertungen von über 90% geben???????????????? äh da wurde mal wieder einfach das spiel durch den kopnsole =>pc konverter geschmissen und total lieblos um gsetzt. einzig artige gesichter??? hat 34minuten gedauert bis ich den penner von könig nach seinem tot wieder getroffen hab, ich brauch 1000000minutren um mich durch die verkackten menüs durch zuwelzen weil es nur einen hotkey für inevntory questbook map akivie und geschafte q gibt was soll der dreckt?????? wie kann  man in einem spiel die sprung animation vergessen ?????? das spiel ist defintiv kein geld wert. habe die hoffnung das da noch nen patch kommt aber denke mal das wird nie passieren.
> 
> 
> 
> wie viel geld ham se der pcg und konorten gezahlt damit sie so eine review schreiben?



Das stimmt leider alles. Das Interface ist unglaublich schlecht. Anstatt die üblichen Hotkeys "M" für Map etc. gibt es  nur einen Haufen Untermenüs, deren Bedienung einfach nur nervt. Mal schnell neu ausrüsten und dann kurz auf die Map schauen ist nicht. Dafür sind viel zuviele Mausklicks nötig. Dafür gibts von mir 10 % persöhnlichen Spielspass weniger. Ich denke mal da es auf Konsolenkontrollern weniger Tasten gibt als auf nem Keybord, darum haben sie keine Hotkeys eingebaut. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das eigene Tastenbelegungen nicht gespeichert werden.... 
Ich hab ja immer gesagt, das Konsolenkonvertierungen nur Nachteile für PC-Spieler geben. Am Besten sind wirklich immmer nur Spiele die PC-Only sind. (siehe z.B. Kotor, verkonsolt bis zum geht nicht mehr...schade das hätte top sein können)

andere: 
Händler haben wohl diesmal unlimitiert Kohle..naja.
Einmal kurz (1h) warten und schon ist die Energie wieder auf 100%?!?!
Was zum Geier ist das für eine Beschissene Art Leute zu Beeinflussen? Gehts noch?!?!
Dialoge und Schrift passen oft nicht zueinander.
Schrift ist generell zu gross -> wegen Konsole und Darstellung auf TV denke ich mal...

etc. etc. etc.

Oblivion hätte 100% sein können. Somit hat nun Gothic III freies Spielfeld.

Trotzdem finde ich, das es z.Zt. das Beste RPG ist. Ich gebe ihm persöhnliche 85%.


----------



## Deepfall (27. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 27.03.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> thornow am 27.03.2006 08:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich will hier keinen Krieg zwischen Konsole und Pc heraufholen, aber ich habe gestern bei einem Kumpel auf der Xbox 360 Oblivion gesehen. Ich fühle mich solangsam richtig verarscht als Pc User. Wenn ich sehe wie es darauf aussieht und läuft ---> SABBER
Ich hab alles auf hoch gestellt und selbst die ini getweakt. Trotzdem sieht es auf der box besser aus: 
Erstmal hat die Version der box keine Matschtexturen.Weitsicht genauso wie bei mir aufn pc aber die texturen sind zig tausendmal besser. Abstürze gleich NULL. Performance TOP !!! läuft absolut flüssig. WOFÜR HABEN PC USER 3 MONATE LÄNGER GEWARTET? DAMIT ETWA MICROSCHROTT SCHÖN MIT BETHESDA UND TAKE TWO AUF DIE BOX EINGEHEN KANN? ich lass es erstma liegen bis ein gescheiter patch draussen ist. Wer weiss vielleicht kauf ich mir eine " NEXT GEN "    Konsole und benutze den Pc nurnoch für Inet und Office. Danke das ist der nächste beweis das der Pc für Spiele ausstirbt/ nichtmehr geeignet ist. LANG LEBE DIE KONSOLE MIT IHRER MASSENTAUGLICHKEIT !!!!!!11111elfelfelfeinseinseins


----------



## Brausefrosch (27. März 2006)

Wir sind hier im "Wer hat es schon"-Thread, deshalb lasst mich kurz die Frage stellen:

Wer hat denn seine Abo-Prämie Oblivion schon erhalten und in welcher Stadt?


...warte immernoch drauf in Karlsruhe...


----------



## borbard (27. März 2006)

Deepfall am 27.03.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 27.03.2006 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Diesen Beitraegen kann ich nur zustimmen ich habe hier die amerikanische ce liegen und muss mich nicht mit der deutschen uebersetzung herumaergern aber trotzdem habe ich nach knapp 10 Stunden Spielzeit so viele negative Dinge in dem Spiel gefunden das ein weiteres speieln im Moment eher Qual als entspannung bringt.

Meine Negativpunkte im einzelnen:

Das Interface: 
Fuer mich sollte ein Interface immer an erster stelle den Nutzen bzw die benutzbarkeit stehen haben.
Das ist hier nicht der Fall man muss sich durch ewige Menues und Tabs klicken das Inventar ist absolut verschlimmbessert worden das verkaufen und kaufen wird zu einer Qual.
Die Schrifft ist zu Gross und wirkt als waere sie fuer einen TV gedacht und nicht fuer einen PC die wichtigen Funktionen wie Karte, Inventar etc lassen sich nicht mehr einzeln aufrufen es ist nicht mehr moeglich das Menue in der greosse zu aendern oder zu verschieben.
Auch ist es nicht mehr moeglich schnell durch waffen oder zaubersprueche zu scrollen man muss dafuer jetzt immer das Menue aufrufen, es ist zwar moeglich die Hotkeys zu belegen aber da es davon auch nur 8 gibt ist das keine wirklich befriedigende Loesung.

Das Autolevelsystem der Gegner:

Die Gegener passen sich automatisch dem eigenen Level an d.h. es ist moeglich mit lvl 1 schon Arenachampion zu werden weil die Gegner einfach nur schwach sind es ist auch so das im weiteren Spielverlauf immer schwerer wird Gegner deswegen zu besiegen sollte man zb einen Char haben der eher auch nicht combat skills setzt so bekommt man immer mehr Probleme im spaeteren Spiel da die Gegner bzw ihre Staerke nur nach dem eigenen Lvl geht und nicht nach den Skills die man verwendet wenn also jemand zb security als Hauptskill hat und mit diesem und zb verhandeln oder wie auch immer es auf deutsch genannt wird seinen Char hochlevlt wird spaeter immer staerkere Gegner bekommen bis er keine Chance mehr hat mit zu kommen.
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist das die Gegener anders als in Morrowind hier im spaeteren Spiel alle mit Ebonyarmor durch die Gegend rennen oder mit Glasssarmor was bringt den bitte einen Dieb dazu eine  der teuersten RUestungen im Spiel zu tragen und dir wegen 30 Goldstuecken aufzulauern -.- und das setzt sich so durch das ganze Spiel fort.

Das Autolevelsystem des Loots (oder wie man wirklich richtig wertlose sachen in eine verdammte stufe fuenf gesicherte Truhe stekcen kann)

Es git in Oblivion nur noch Loot der dem eigenen Level angepasst ist, das hat mir eigentlich die ganze entdeckungslaune verdorben was bringt es mir in irgenwelche Gruefte als Lowlvl char zu gehen das gibt es eh nichts zu finden.
Das gleiche ist es bei den Haendlern die verkaufen auch nur Sachen die dem eigenen Lvl angepasst sind d.h. man kann nicht mehr einfach so lange Geld einsammeln bis man sich endlich mal ein Galsschwert leisten kann und es am Anfang kaufen nein man muss jetzt das Richtige Lvl haben es ist auch nicht mehr moeglich bessere Waffen als "erlaubt" zu stehlen es hat sie einfach keiner bis sie auf einmal wie von Zauberhand ueberall auftauchen.
Das verdirbt mir zumindest schon die Lust Hoehlen zu erkunden es gibt ueberall nur die selben starken bzw schwachen Gegner und den selben Loot nichts besseres nichts schlechteres als die Norm. 

Ich muss leider sagen das solche Dinge nicht dazu beitragen das sich das Spiel nach einem guten RPG anfuehlt.
Im Moment ist es meiner Meinung nach maximal so gut wie Fable und immer noch um laengen schlechter als Morrowind.

mfg
b


----------



## Schwitters (27. März 2006)

Ich habs gerade wieder deinstalliert. Das bisschen Zeit, das ich habe, verbringe ich lieber mit Spielen, die Spass machen. Aussen hui, innen pfui - aber das ist ja wohl der Lauf der Zeit (siehe X3 - Reuinion).


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2006)

Ich glaub, ich schu hier gar nicht mehr rein.
Das macht mich ganz depri.
Habe inzwischen sicher neun Stunden gespielt und hab ne Menge Spass mit dem Teil.
Aber wenn ich hier lese, wird mir Angst und Bange 

Vor allem das Levelsysestem macht mir Angst.
Das erst Tor hab ich auf Level 1 geschlossen und war stolz darauf.
Ich wollte weiter die Stadt erkunden und fand dann die Gegner zu stark, also laufe und queste seit Stunde in der Wildnis rum (grad mal Level 2 erreicht) um stärker zu werden.
Die Lösung für das Spiel wäre wohl, nie in nem Bett zu schlafen, sondern nur zu warten und nicht aufsteigen *grübel*


----------



## Thodin_33 (28. März 2006)

borbard am 27.03.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Diesen Beitraegen kann ich nur zustimmen ich habe hier die amerikanische ce liegen und muss mich nicht mit der deutschen uebersetzung herumaergern aber trotzdem habe ich nach knapp 10 Stunden Spielzeit so viele negative Dinge in dem Spiel gefunden das ein weiteres speieln im Moment eher Qual als entspannung bringt.
> 
> ...



Da ich nicht soviel Zeit habe, bin ich noch nicht so wiet im Spiel. Darum habe ich die Konsequenzen des Mitlevelns noch nicht so erlebt. Aber so wie du das beschreibst, klingt es einfach abscheulich. Wenn die Konsequenzen wirklich auch den Loot betreffen, wird das Ganze Spiel ad absurdum geführt. Die Gegner lvln mit, die Warenangebote lvln mit und der Loot nun auch? So ein Quatsch. Sry Oblivion wenn das wirklich so ist, dann bist du objektiv nicht mehr als 50 Spielspasspunkte wert.

Der Sinn eines RPG ist es ja gerade sich mit dem Char in der Welt zurechtzufinden. Sind die anderen zu stark ist man zu schwach und muss was tun.... Wenn sich die Welt nach dem Char richtet ist es doch Müll. Gerade der Reiz als Schwächling  eine gute Waffe zu "beschaffen" ist doch viel wert.

Ein Kritikpunkt bei MW war ja, das man sich als Schwacher leicht gute Waffen besorgen konnte, ok das sehe ich schon ein. Aber so haben die im zweiten Teil masslos überreagiert.

Sry da warte ich liebend gerne auf Gothic III und lasse mich als Noob von jeder Wespe umhauen. Das ist einfach runder. Wer das nicht abkann, so Oblivion spielen, da passiert ja sowas nicht ,)
Letzes mal waren ja Gothic 2 und MW im Grunde gleichgut. Dieses mal zieht Gothic III bestimmt weg. Als letztes grosses PC.Only RPG.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 28.03.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> borbard am 27.03.2006 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich aber ein wenig anders. Klar ist das vielleicht ein komisches Gefühl, wenn sich die Welt "nach dir richtet". Aber stell dir einfach wie bei einem Pen-&Paper-RPG einen Spielmeister vor, der dich durch die Welt führt und sie den Charakteren "anpasst". Der wird dich als Anfänger auch nicht in eine Höhle mit 3 Lindwürmern laufen lassen, sondern , wenn du gerade eingestiegen bist mit einem neuen Charakter, dir Bösewichte in Form von 2 Kobolden auf den Hals schicken. Wenn du stärker bist denkt er sich bestimmt etwas schwierigeres aus. 
Auch das waffen erst mit einem höheren Level zum verkauf stehen ist in Ordnung. Die Programmierer hätten das auch so regeln können dass die besseren Waffen zu teuer für Anfänger sind- oder zu schwer etc. So tauchen sie einfach nur nicht in der Liste auf. Was ist daran schlimm?
Wenn Gothic gespielt hast, gab es immer wieder bereiche die aufgrund von schwer zu bezwingenden Monstern nicht zugänglich waren. Super, dann hat man einen neuen Spielstand geladen und umging dieses Gebiet. Ist das soviel toller und anspruchsvoller? Hatte das was mit "sich in einem Rollenspiel zurechtfinden" zu tun? (Na gut, ein bisschen schon, aber vom Niveau her auch = 0    ) Sieh es auch mal so, jetzt liegen die Gegenstände nicht an festen Plätzen, sondern immer, je nach Charakterstärke und Aufenthaltsort des Charakters, an unterschiedlichen Orten. Jedes Spiel ist somit anders.
Klar, in der Form war ein Rollenspiel wohl noch nicht da, aber direkt zu sagen ööh, das ist aber doof, in Gothic oder Morrowind ist das anders, halt ich auch für nicht ganz weitsichtig. Spiel das Spiel erst einmal, hast ja selber gesagt du hattest wenig Zeit, und dann entscheide nochmal....


----------



## DarkRisc (28. März 2006)

Also Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion ist was für diejenigen, die Wert auf Grafik legen, Rollenspiele über ales mögen und das im Ritter-Feeling in einem RPG mögen!

Meine Persönliche Meinung: Hammergeil


----------



## diggor (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab da en Problem. 

Bis heute morgen lief Oblivion bei mir ohne Probleme.

Aber jetzt bekomme ich ständig en fehler und ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn beheben kann? hab da mal en pic von:

http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/224/fehler27kg.jpg

Ich hab das Spiel neu installiert, es sind die neusten Treiber druf aber nichts klappt *heul* kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## kingston (28. März 2006)

Ich sehe das wiederum genauso wie Thodin und Borbard.

Genau das war das reizvolle bei Gothic. Mist, ein Feldräuber, den schaff ich noch nicht also nix wie weg hier und erst mal Kleinvieh erlegen und etwas Stärke sammeln beim Schmied in der Stadt. Umso grösser dann die freude das Mistvieh dann zu erlegen. Den dunklen Wald nähe der Stadt mit den Skeletten und den Wargs hab ich anfangs gemieden. So freut man sich immer auf einen neuen Abschnitt den man erkunden kann wenn man stark genug ist.
Bei Oblivion fehlt mir das Gefühl. Ich kann überall hingehen weil ich davon Ausgehen kann das die Gegner gleich stark sind als ich. Ehrlich gesagt ist das eine Fehlentscheidung gewesen. Ich hoffe das Gothic 3 da so bleibt wie es war. 

was mir auch negativ auffällt sind die leeren Landschaften. Ach wie war das spannend wenn man bei Gothic durch die Landschaft maschiert und auf Feldräuber, Wargs, Orks Minecrawler oder Scavangers trifft. Bin jetzt mal so zum Spass 5 min geradeaus durch die Gegend gelaufen und hab bis auf einen Schmetterling und hin und wieder ein Reh nichts gesehen in Oblivion.
Schade.

Im grossen und ganzen bin ich aber sehr zufrieden und es macht viel spass.


----------



## JamesMark (28. März 2006)

Ich habe mia direkt am 24. das spiel gekauft...naja..es geht nicht xDDD
der erkennt meine Grafka (radeon 9250) nicht....ich kaufe mia eine neue..ach ja hatte eh nur 2.8 GHZ das ist glaube ich zu wenig..also Prozessor auch neu xDDD

habe das dann mal bei nem freund installiert....mia ist aufgefallen das manchmal der untertitel auf englisch ist...dann habe ich noch kleinere Bugs entdeckt wie z.bdie etwas dämliche KI des königs der sich irgendwie verhädert hatte! NAJA SONST VOLL DAS GEILE SPIEL!!!

mfg
james


----------



## marcin28 (28. März 2006)

da die meisten Leute hier,mit oblivion zufrieden sind,werde ich mir das Spiel
am 29 doch kaufen  .erst war ich mir nicht sicher ,aber jetzt hab ich doch noch 
bock auf das Game.meine Patches sind auch schon auf der Platte.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1005&tid=4558862&x=0  
ich habe 3.2 ghz pentium
graka x700 se
1gb ram und es kann bald losgehen


----------



## kingston (28. März 2006)

Mit der X700Se wirst du aber nicht weit kommen.


----------



## marcin28 (28. März 2006)

ist die Karte so schlimm?kann ich wenigstens damit auf mittleren einstellungen spielen?


----------



## Volgel (28. März 2006)

uh das wird schon hart 
also mit meinem sys kann ich gerade so auf mittel zocken+hdr
ich weiß ja nicht wieviel ram du hast und
dein prozessor??   

aber das game


----------



## marcin28 (28. März 2006)

ich habe  1gb speicher ram
3.2ghz intel pentium4
scheiss karte hab kein geld für neue


----------



## GorrestFump (28. März 2006)

> Ich will hier keinen Krieg zwischen Konsole und Pc heraufholen, aber ich habe gestern bei einem Kumpel auf der Xbox 360 Oblivion gesehen. Ich fühle mich solangsam richtig verarscht als Pc User. Wenn ich sehe wie es darauf aussieht und läuft ---> SABBER
> Ich hab alles auf hoch gestellt und selbst die ini getweakt. Trotzdem sieht es auf der box besser aus:
> Erstmal hat die Version der box keine Matschtexturen.Weitsicht genauso wie bei mir aufn pc aber die texturen sind zig tausendmal besser. Abstürze gleich NULL. Performance TOP !!! läuft absolut flüssig. WOFÜR HABEN PC USER 3 MONATE LÄNGER GEWARTET? DAMIT ETWA MICROSCHROTT SCHÖN MIT BETHESDA UND TAKE TWO AUF DIE BOX EINGEHEN KANN? ich lass es erstma liegen bis ein gescheiter patch draussen ist. Wer weiss vielleicht kauf ich mir eine " NEXT GEN "    Konsole und benutze den Pc nurnoch für Inet und Office. Danke das ist der nächste beweis das der Pc für Spiele ausstirbt/ nichtmehr geeignet ist. LANG LEBE DIE KONSOLE MIT IHRER MASSENTAUGLICHKEIT !!!!!!11111elfelfelfeinseinseins



Über das habe ich die letzte Woche auch immer wieder nachgedacht, als ich voll hoher Erwartung an ein professionell designtes und im Vorfeld hochgehyptes Oblivion kaufte, installierte und daraufhin mehr mit den Bugs und der schlechten Performance kämpfte als gegen die Gegner im Spiel.
Ich habe um Weihnachten rum (für meine Verhältnisse) sehr sehr sehr viel Geld ausgegeben um wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand  zu sein und um für kommende "Hämmer" gewappnet zu sein damit ich einigermaßen ungenervt und vor allem ruckelfrei  spielen zu können.

Bislang war mein System auch mehr als ausreichend und ich war und bin zufrieden mit der Performance und auch mit dem Entschluss soviel in eine offensichtliche Spielemaschine zu investieren.
Spiele wie Oblivion, die sehr viel Spass machen könnten wenn sie denn anständig laufen und die Unzulänglichkeiten im Design nicht allzu sehr zur Schau stellen, haben mich im Vergleich PC - Konsole zu einigen Schlüssen führen lassen:

Auf der einen Seite:

Ich hätte mir viel Ärger, Geld und Zeit gespart wenn ich statt der Aufrüstung sofort zur Konsole gegriffen hätte.

Die Konsole wird noch aktuelle Spiele unterstützen wenns mein PC schon lange nicht mehr tut.
Für die restlichen Zwecke neben dem Spielen hätte mein 1800er Athlon mitsamt GF4 TI4200 noch Jahre gereicht.

Auf der anderen Seite:

Hoffnung auf viele weitere PC-Only Spiele welche die Aufrüstung rechtfertigen.

Na looogisch:  irgendwo machts ja auch Spass an System und Spiel rumzutweaken um das Erfolgserlebnis "gut laufendes Spiel" dabei zu haben...


Vielleicht soll ja Oblivion allen Besitzern von halbwegs aktueller Hardware ins Hirn waschen:
-Du wirst nie das perfekte Spielsystem haben!
-Freu dich nicht zu lange über deine Errungenschaften, bald sind sie nix mehr wert!
-Du musst bald wieder aufrüsten!

Aber vielleicht ist Oblivion auch nur ein schlampig umgesetztes Konsolenspiel bei der die Konsolenversion offensichtlichen Vorrang hatte, PC-Spieler kann man im Nachhinein noch mit Patches abfüttern, sind es gewohnt zu basteln, in Foren nach Lösungen für ihre funktionellen Probleme zu suchen und nehmen auch mal grobe Unzulänglichkeiten hin um den Spielspass unter dem Berg von Ärgerlichkeiten irgendwo doch noch zu finden...

Meine Meinung über Oblivion:
Unfertig, unprofessionell und ungeschickt.
Wär an sich ein tolles Spiel, mit sehr schicker Grafik (die aber auf keinen Fall ein dermaßener Hardwarekiller sein müßte, siehe "unfertig") und toller Spieltiefe, aber so wie es ausgeliefert wurde für mich ein eindeutiger Fehlkauf.

Gerne probier ichs nochmal aus wenn ein vielverprechender Patch erscheint, bis dahin spar ichs mir, der Ärger überwiegt dem Spielspass eindeutig!
Gibt Interessanteres.

Meine Bewertung(ca. 15  "Spielstunden"): 84% - Etwas für hartnäckige Fans mit viel Geduld und etwas Glück.


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

GorrestFump am 28.03.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich will hier keinen Krieg zwischen Konsole und Pc heraufholen, aber ich habe gestern bei einem Kumpel auf der Xbox 360 Oblivion gesehen. Ich fühle mich solangsam richtig verarscht als Pc User. Wenn ich sehe wie es darauf aussieht und läuft ---> SABBER
> > Ich hab alles auf hoch gestellt und selbst die ini getweakt. Trotzdem sieht es auf der box besser aus:
> > Erstmal hat die Version der box keine Matschtexturen.Weitsicht genauso wie bei mir aufn pc aber die texturen sind zig tausendmal besser. Abstürze gleich NULL. Performance TOP !!! läuft absolut flüssig. WOFÜR HABEN PC USER 3 MONATE LÄNGER GEWARTET? DAMIT ETWA MICROSCHROTT SCHÖN MIT BETHESDA UND TAKE TWO AUF DIE BOX EINGEHEN KANN? ich lass es erstma liegen bis ein gescheiter patch draussen ist. Wer weiss vielleicht kauf ich mir eine " NEXT GEN "    Konsole und benutze den Pc nurnoch für Inet und Office. Danke das ist der nächste beweis das der Pc für Spiele ausstirbt/ nichtmehr geeignet ist. LANG LEBE DIE KONSOLE MIT IHRER MASSENTAUGLICHKEIT !!!!!!11111elfelfelfeinseinseins
> 
> ...



Ich bete die ganze zeit das diese woche noch ein patch seitens Bethesda rauskommt. Ich habe jetzt mit dem ganzen getweake eine halbwegs vernünftige qualität/performance rausgeholt. ABER es gibt immer noch unendlich viele abstürze bei mir. Ich bin mir ehrlich zu leid mich mit so einen SCHEISS abzugeben. Es gibt noch was anderes im Leben ausser Spielen. Mich kotzt nur an dass wir als Pc Gamer mehr und mehr als zahlende Beta Kundschaft rangezogen werden. Ich verstehe diese Gamer Firmenpolitik eh nicht. Airbus z.B. gibt ja auch keine halbfertigen Flugzeuge an Kunden die dann noch die Sitze reinbauen müssen oder? (getreu den Motto : " Fliegen tuts aber fehlt eben noch was ")    THIS IS THE NEW SHIT
Genauso diese halbgekochten Wahrheiten : " Nvidia hat eng mit Bethesda zusammengearbeitet um die beste Leistung und Qualität aus den Nvidia Grakas rauszuholen" hallo? 500€ Karte und es läuft wie ne Krücke! WTF selbst ATI user haben bessere FPS als Nvidia user bei diesem Game! Erst heiss auf das Spiel gemacht worden und nur ein halb durchgekochtes Ei vorgesetzt bekommen...
Ich will hier niemanden angreifen, ich mag die elder scrolls reihe sehr! Aber was wir hier vorgesetzt bekommen haben ist  SCHEISSE


----------



## marcin28 (29. März 2006)

ich werde morgen mir einfach das Spiel ausleihen,und wenn das nicht läuft,dann kann mich Oblivion am A..sch lecken.gebe doch kein Geld für spiele aus die Grafikkarten für 500 euro benötigen.lieber sparen und dann neue Graka holen
,denn Gothic3 wird auch kommen


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

marcin28 am 29.03.2006 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde morgen mir einfach das Spiel ausleihen,und wenn das nicht läuft,dann kann mich Oblivion am A..sch lecken.gebe doch kein Geld für spiele aus die Grafikkarten für 500 euro benötigen.lieber sparen und dann neue Graka holen
> ,denn Gothic3 wird auch kommen



!!!Schön währe es wenn es mit einer 500 € Graka auch gescheit laufen würde!!!!
Zumal mir auch aufgefallen ist das die meisten user mit High End Hardware die probs haben.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2006)

Das Problem ist auch, dass jeder denkt er müsste mit den maximalsten Auflösungen und Details zocken. Ich hab schon in Foren gesehen, da haben Leute gemeckert weil das Spiel bei ihnen nicht in 1900x1200er Auflösung flüssig läuft. Sowas find ich krank. Da muss man einfach die Auflösungen und Details etwas runterregeln dann läuft das auch. Das Spiel läuft ja selbst auf meiner Radeon 9800 Pro noch ganz ordentlich, da sollte es ja bei Leuten mit High-End Hardware erst recht laufen.


----------



## Deepfall (29. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 29.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist auch, dass jeder denkt er müsste mit den maximalsten Auflösungen und Details zocken. Ich hab schon in Foren gesehen, da haben Leute gemeckert weil das Spiel bei ihnen nicht in 1900x1200er Auflösung flüssig läuft. Sowas find ich krank. Da muss man einfach die Auflösungen und Details etwas runterregeln dann läuft das auch. Das Spiel läuft ja selbst auf meiner Radeon 9800 Pro noch ganz ordentlich, da sollte es ja bei Leuten mit High-End Hardware erst recht laufen.



schau dir das bitte an. Mein Problem ist eher das hier :
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4542731&mid=4562336#4562336


----------



## Thodin_33 (29. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 29.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist auch, dass jeder denkt er müsste mit den maximalsten Auflösungen und Details zocken. Ich hab schon in Foren gesehen, da haben Leute gemeckert weil das Spiel bei ihnen nicht in 1900x1200er Auflösung flüssig läuft. Sowas find ich krank. Da muss man einfach die Auflösungen und Details etwas runterregeln dann läuft das auch. Das Spiel läuft ja selbst auf meiner Radeon 9800 Pro noch ganz ordentlich, da sollte es ja bei Leuten mit High-End Hardware erst recht laufen.



Das stimmt auf meiner 9800 läuft es jetzt sehr gut und 100% stabil. Ich habe nur einige von den Schattenspielerein deaktiviert und in die Grasdichte in der *.ini reduziert und kann gut in 1024er Auflösung spielen. In Innenräumen sowieso. Alles andere habe ich auf Max. Aber trotzt der schönen Grafik und der tollen Spielwelt bin ich nicht zufrieden. 
Man merkt dem Spiel an das es für Konsolenpads entwickelt wurde. Das die Entwickler sich nicht mal die Zeit genommen haben vernünftige Schrift, Fenster und Hotkeys einzuführen ist obermies.


----------



## GorrestFump (29. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 29.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist auch, dass jeder denkt er müsste mit den maximalsten Auflösungen und Details zocken. Ich hab schon in Foren gesehen, da haben Leute gemeckert weil das Spiel bei ihnen nicht in 1900x1200er Auflösung flüssig läuft. Sowas find ich krank. Da muss man einfach die Auflösungen und Details etwas runterregeln dann läuft das auch.



Da hast du schon recht, aber ich denke 1024x768 ohne irgendwelche filter ist nicht zuviel verlangt.
Bei mir und vielen anderen läuft es eben nur ordentlich, was für mich heißt bei kämpfen mit min. 25 fps (das hab ich nicht mal wenn das gras nur ganz leicht angeschaltet ist und ich nur gegen einen gegner kämpfe), )wenn ich das gras komplett deaktivier und das darf wohl nicht sein und da bin ich nicht der einzige mit ner  nividia aus der 7000er Reihe der das Problem hat. 
Wurde auch schon viel diskutiert, das muss ein bug sein., weils bei gehobenen ATIs auch mit Gras sehr gut funktioniert.



			
				Shadow_Man am 29.03.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel läuft ja selbst auf meiner Radeon 9800 Pro noch ganz ordentlich, da sollte es ja bei Leuten mit High-End Hardware erst recht laufen.



Genauso sollte es sein, aber so ist es nicht.
Die Beschwerden hier gehen ja nicht von utopischen Vorstellungen aus...


----------



## Thodin_33 (29. März 2006)

was kauft ihr auch NVidea


----------



## outlawx (29. März 2006)

Ich finde den Thread und das ganze rumgeheule der Leute echt geil!   

Das ist doch bei jedem neuen, gehypten, heißumworbenen Spiel das selbe. Egal ob Shotter, Rollenspiel, Rennspiel usw. jedesmal gibts Leute die schreien das ihr PC zu langsam ist, die Grafikkarte zu schwach ist oder es einfach zu vermehrten Abstürzten kommt.

Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Perfekte Grafik, Sichtweiten von über 10 km bei denen man sogar in riesen Entfernungen noch jeden Grashalmschatten sieht der auf den Boden geworfen wird, aber dabei nur nen Pentium 3 und ne GeForce 2 Graka braucht?    Die Leute sollten nicht immer zu viel erwarten und mit allem und jedem unzufrieden sein.

Unsere Gesellschaft hats eben drauf, auch beim zocken: Beschweren auf sehr sehr hohem Niveau!

Ich selbst bin auch dein Meinung das viele Spiele verbuggt sind und mit etwas mehr Feintuning der Hersteller um einiges besser laufen könnten. Aber das ist heute leider viel zu selten geworden, das perfekte, nahezu fehlerfreie Ware angeboten wird.
Das Aufrüsten ist zwar teuer, aber immer wieder von Nöten und lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Grade das sollten die Leute mit viel PC Erfahrung wissen. Ansonsten nicht schreien und zur Konsolenvariante greifen.


----------



## GorrestFump (29. März 2006)

outlawx am 29.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Thread und das ganze rumgeheule der Leute echt geil!


das ist toll, dann bist du ja bestens unterhalten!!!



			
				outlawx am 29.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch bei jedem neuen, gehypten, heißumworbenen Spiel das selbe. Egal ob Shotter, Rollenspiel, Rennspiel usw. jedesmal gibts Leute die schreien das ihr PC zu langsam ist, die Grafikkarte zu schwach ist oder es einfach zu vermehrten Abstürzten kommt.



Genauso ist es und so soll es sein: wenn was nicht so läuft wie es laufen soll oder könnte, geht man in ein Forum und fragt nach Rat bzw. äußert seine  Meinung dazu.



			
				outlawx am 29.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Perfekte Grafik, Sichtweiten von über 10 km bei denen man sogar in riesen Entfernungen noch jeden Grashalmschatten sieht der auf den Boden geworfen wird, aber dabei nur nen Pentium 3 und ne GeForce 2 Graka braucht?    Die Leute sollten nicht immer zu viel erwarten und mit allem und jedem unzufrieden sein.



Die meisten Leute "beschweren sich" (besser: "fragen um Rat", "ziehen ihre Konsequenzen") weil es bei manchen auch  mit HighEnd Hardware nicht spielbar ist.



			
				outlawx am 29.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Gesellschaft hats eben drauf, auch beim zocken: Beschweren auf sehr sehr hohem Niveau!



Da hast du teilweise recht, vor allem mit der Gesellschaft,  aber hier trifft das beim Großteil nicht zu.
Die Beiträge hier sind meist konstruktiv und helfen beim finden für Lösungen der Probleme bzw. erfährt man interessante Meinungen.
Außerdem: Wenn sich niemand mehr beschwert bzw. auf Missstände aufmerksam macht, gäbs auch keine Lösungen dafür und würde keine Veränderungen für die Zukunft bedeuten.



			
				outlawx am 29.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst bin auch dein Meinung das viele Spiele verbuggt sind und mit etwas mehr Feintuning der Hersteller um einiges besser laufen könnten. Aber das ist heute leider viel zu selten geworden, das perfekte, nahezu fehlerfreie Ware angeboten wird.
> Das Aufrüsten ist zwar teuer, aber immer wieder von Nöten und lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Grade das sollten die Leute mit viel PC Erfahrung wissen. Ansonsten nicht schreien und zur Konsolenvariante greifen.



Ich denke du brauchst nicht viel PC-Erfahrung um das zu wissen. 

Leute:  "Schreit" so lange ihr könnt und lasst euch nicht einreden dass es verkehrt sei.


----------



## Denton23 (29. März 2006)

OBLIVION - DIE WAHRHEIT

Wie Deepfall auch hier im Forum schrieb, machte ich mich Tagelang an der INI zu schaffen, ohne das Spiel länger als eine Stunde zu spielen. Und nicht nur das. Meine Anstrengungen/Investitionen die ich reingesteckt habe, waren:

-Überhaupt erstmal ein 1.600 € teurer PC
-verschissen viel Zeit
-INI bis zum verdammten geht nicht mehr verändert
-NVIDIA´s speziell für Oblivion getrimmte Treiber 84.25 installiert (Arbeiteten ja ANGEBLICH sehr eng mit Bethesda zusammen. Man wäre ja ein Idiot, wenn man das nicht glauben würde. Und für die Teddys hier: Ironie)
-Mich mit der coolbits_forceware.reg herumgeschlagen
-Meine 500€ 7800GTX um verfluchte 95 Mhz übertaktet

Und Leutz, wie könnt ihr euch mit den Ultra hohen Einstellungen zufrieden geben? Das was wir auf den Preview Screenshots sahen ist tausendmal besser/schöner als der Unrat, den wir vorgesetzt bekamen. Es ist einfach Fakt: Ultra hoch sieht auf dem PC VERF**** SCHEISSE AUS!!! Zumindest im Umkreis von 10 Metern um meinen Charakter sehe ich MATSCH, das erst wegeditiert wird, wenn ich im Spiel einen Fuß auf die Stelle setze. Ruinen "ploppen" unmittelbar vor meiner Fresse auf. Wie zur Hölle soll da Rollenspiel Feeling aufkommen? Da will ich nachts auf einem Berg sein und aus der Ferne sehen, wohin ich mein Arsch als nächstes bewegen möchte und unterwegs denn gleich mal wieder 30 Quests erledigen, die nicht von Übersetzungsfehler triefen. DAS IST NICHT MÖGLICH! Bezüglich des nicht auftauchens von Gebäuden direkt vor meiner Fresse kann ich ja die INI ändern und die Grids to load auf 10 oder mehr stellen, dann habe ich aber brutal weniger als die schon sowieso standardmäßigen 20 Frames. 
Und HDR habe ich an.

Aber das schlimme ist ja: 20 FPS bei 640*480 und das gleiche auch bei 1600*1200! Und allerhand verfluchte ini einstellungen mehr/weniger/anders bringt ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS!

Damit ich mich auch nicht über die Schriftgröße für Sehbehinderte ärgern muss und überhaupt mit Menüs der XBOX DREIHUNDERTSECHZIG (Obwohl ich einen PERSONAL COMPUTER habe), lud ich sogar MOD´s von Leuten herunter, die noch versuchen, auf dem PC Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. 

Leute mit ATI GPU haben bessere Perfomance als Leute mit NVIDIA GPU (Aber um WELTEN), und die XBOX hat auch eine ATI GPU und Oblivion kam auch für XBOX heraus. Und was schließen wir daraus: Zusammenarbeit hat stattgefunden, aber nur mit Bethesda, ATI und Microschrott. Und die Sichtweite ist bei der XBOX so weit das Auge sehen kann und es läuft TOP! 
Abgesehen von dem für Sehbehinderte Opitimierten Interface...

Anbei glaube ich schon fest daran, das die Texturen, die weiter als 10 Meter um mir herum vorzufinden sind, aus dem Spiel "Robinsons Requiem" von 1995 herauskopiert worden sind... (manche werden das Spiel sicherlich noch kennen...!)

Und für diejenigen, die gleich fragen: "Was für ne Config hast du? Denn ich glaube das liegt am BIOS bei dir", hier meine entscheidene Hardware: 

Einen Amd 4200 x2 mit einer Geforce 7800Gtx Extreme Edition von Asus; 2GB Ram und ein LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert 

Und wie hieß es doch gleich, verflucht nochmal: Beim PC wird das Board eine übergeordnete Rolle spielen. 

Ach ja, ich glaube ich habe eine Lösung des Problems gefunden: 
Mein Gehäuse ist nicht mit dem Spiel kompatibel...


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

*Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Also ich hoffe, dass das hier der richtige Thread ist und stelle auch gleich mal meine Fragen ohne die anderen Seiten durchzulesen, weil ich dafür keine Zeit und Lust habe   :

Hab den PCGames Test gelesen und hätte schon Lust auf Oblivion. Nur soll es ja viele Bugs geben (besonders mit der dt. Übersetzung). Welche Bugs findet ihr z.B. sehr schlimm und warum sollte ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen? Haben die Bugs großen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß? Oder ist viell. auch ein offizieller Patch in Sicht? Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Rollenspielspieler, aber lerne eigentlich ganz schnell    . Ist wenigstens in der Beschreibung alles gut erklärt, dass ich wenigstens da nachlesen kann wenn ich fragen hab oder muss ich dann hier im Forum fragen?  

THX


----------



## Berner (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Wo kann man sich den noch die Collectors Edition kaufen??


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				Berner am 30.03.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man sich den noch die Collectors Edition kaufen??


Zwar teuer aber als DV hier oder hier als Import


----------



## Deepfall (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hoffe, dass das hier der richtige Thread ist und stelle auch gleich mal meine Fragen ohne die anderen Seiten durchzulesen, weil ich dafür keine Zeit und Lust habe   :
> 
> Hab den PCGames Test gelesen und hätte schon Lust auf Oblivion. Nur soll es ja viele Bugs geben (besonders mit der dt. Übersetzung). Welche Bugs findet ihr z.B. sehr schlimm und warum sollte ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen? Haben die Bugs großen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß? Oder ist viell. auch ein offizieller Patch in Sicht? Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Rollenspielspieler, aber lerne eigentlich ganz schnell    . Ist wenigstens in der Beschreibung alles gut erklärt, dass ich wenigstens da nachlesen kann wenn ich fragen hab oder muss ich dann hier im Forum fragen?
> 
> THX



Naja Bugs hin oder her. Welches epische Rollenspiel hat sie nicht... Schlimmer sind die Performance einbrüche bei Nvidia Karten, scheinbar entschlackte Oblivion PC Version in sachen Grafik (Sieht auf der Box wirklich besser aus), ich könnte dir jetzt viel erzählen aber ich denke jeder sollte sich von diesen game ein eigenes Bild machen. Ich mag TES 4 und freue mich schon wenn der erste Patch erscheint dann gehts erstmal rund ^^


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (30. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel wirklich fast ohne Probleme, hab mir ja auch extra für das coming out des games einen neuen rechner gekauft.

AMD Athlon 64 2x 4400+
2048 RAM
256 MB Geforce 7800GTX  

wird aber mal trotzdem Zeit für nen offizielen Patch, der die ganzen noch übrigen Bugs killt!!!


----------



## Deepfall (30. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 30.03.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir läuft das Spiel wirklich fast ohne Probleme, hab mir ja auch extra für das coming out des games einen neuen rechner gekauft.
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 2x 4400+
> 2048 RAM
> ...



irgendwas an der ini gemacht?


----------



## BurningBladeGaret (30. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*



			
				Deepfall am 30.03.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ErzmagierRaistlin am 30.03.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Findet ihr auch, dass der PCGames Test einigermaßen recht hat oder ist im echten Spiel irgendwas nicht so toll? Wenns ungefähr so ist wie im Test werd ichs mir wohl kaufen.


----------



## Deepfall (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Findet ihr auch, dass der PCGames Test einigermaßen recht hat oder ist im echten Spiel irgendwas nicht so toll? Wenns ungefähr so ist wie im Test werd ichs mir wohl kaufen.



So das ist jetzt ein bissl verpixelt das video aber ich zocke es in 1280x 1024 in der höchsten einstellung das mir das system vorgibt . Ich hab immer 30fps und mehr aber WTF warum soll ich als end benutzer noch was am spielcode ändern damit es gescheit aussieht... ich hasse es wenn ruinen und so aufploppen. schauts euch an 

http://rapidshare.de/files/16805142/Oblivion_2006-03-30_19-10-25-53.mpg.html


----------



## phailerei (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

also:
1. das spiel ist hammerkrass! kaufen kaufen kaufen!
2. bei mir läuft alles auf mittel ruckelfrei bei:
- 1024 mb ram
- 128mb grafikkarte (eine von geforce, weiß jetzt nciht genau welche
- 3,4 ghz
außer ich komme auf offene wiesen und drehe mcih schnell im kreis dann iwrds etwas ruckelig das spiel


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Findet ihr auch, dass der PCGames Test einigermaßen recht hat oder ist im echten Spiel irgendwas nicht so toll? Wenns ungefähr so ist wie im Test werd ichs mir wohl kaufen.


Oblivion ist sicherlich nicht perfekt. Gerade beim Einstieg fällt die mangelhafte Übersetzung recht unangenehm auf. Aber abgesehen von den Hardwareanforderungen und einigen Stabilitätsproblemen bei der PC Fassung trübt IMO wenig den Spielspaß. Hier und da findet man durchaus Sachen, die verbessert werden könnten (z.B. Inventar). Doch vom Gameplay. Quest und CO ist Oblivion ein extrem stimmiges Spiel. Man hat eine Aufgabe noch nicht beendet, aber schon wieder drei Neue bekommen. Und nebenbei wurden auch wieder drei Höhlen auf dem Weg zum Questziel entdeckt. Ich habe jetzt schon ne Spielzeit von über 70 Stunden und bei der Hauptstory nur etwas an der Oberfläche gekratzt. Aber auch bei den ganzen Nebenquests und CO warten noch viele Hundert Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Also wenn die Meinungen so positiv sind, werde ichs mir viell. heute Abend noch bestellen. Ich muss dann halt nur noch nen guten Kompromiss zwischen Grafik und Performence mit meiner Graka finden.


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (30. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*



			
				Deepfall am 30.03.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ErzmagierRaistlin am 30.03.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich kenn mich net so wirklich mit den ganzen Fachdeutsch aus, was ist ini??


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Wie ist eigentlich das Speichern in Oblivion? Kann man überall und jeder Zeit oder nur an bestimmten stellen?


----------



## Deepfall (30. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 30.03.2006 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 30.03.2006 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke somit hast du mir schon die antwort gegeben   
Die *.ini Datei von Oblivion meinte ich damit. Da kann man(n) verschiedene Sachen einstellen, sprich weitsicht einstellen, Texturen vorladen etc. interessant für leute die probs. mit Spielbalance, Grafik etc haben




			
				FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist eigentlich das Speichern in Oblivion? Kann man überall und jeder Zeit oder nur an bestimmten stellen?



Ja man kann immer speichen.


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (31. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*



			
				Deepfall am 30.03.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ErzmagierRaistlin am 30.03.2006 21:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaeksch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*



			
				ErzmagierRaistlin am 31.03.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepfall am 30.03.2006 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (1. April 2006)

*AW: Läuft doch super*

Ich glaube des mit der *ini lass ich lieber, ersten kann ich nicht besonders gut englisch und zweitens will ich nichts verstellen was mir dann im Endefekt noch Schaden würde, z.B. das der Spielstand weg ist, hab keine Ahnung. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Monstermic (1. April 2006)

Denton23 am 29.03.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> .............................................
> Und Leutz, wie könnt ihr euch mit den Ultra hohen Einstellungen zufrieden geben? Das was wir auf den Preview Screenshots sahen ist tausendmal besser/schöner als der Unrat, den wir vorgesetzt bekamen. Es ist einfach Fakt: Ultra hoch sieht auf dem PC VERF**** SCHEISSE AUS!!! Zumindest im Umkreis von 10 Metern um meinen Charakter sehe ich MATSCH, das erst wegeditiert wird, wenn ich im Spiel einen Fuß auf die Stelle setze. Ruinen "ploppen" unmittelbar vor meiner Fresse auf. Wie zur Hölle soll da Rollenspiel Feeling aufkommen? Da will ich nachts auf einem Berg sein und aus der Ferne sehen, wohin ich mein Arsch als nächstes bewegen möchte und unterwegs denn gleich mal wieder 30 Quests erledigen, die nicht von Übersetzungsfehler triefen. DAS IST NICHT MÖGLICH! Bezüglich des nicht auftauchens von Gebäuden direkt vor meiner Fresse kann ich ja die INI ändern und die Grids to load auf 10 oder mehr stellen, dann habe ich aber brutal weniger als die schon sowieso standardmäßigen 20 Frames.
> Und HDR habe ich an.
> 
> ...



Also irgendwas kann bei dir nich stimmen. 
Habe nen A64 3200+, ne GF 6600GT und 1GB Ram. Wenn ich alle Details einschalte, sieht das Spiel definitiv genauso gut aus wie die Xbox360 Version. Insgesamt extrem geil und auf JEDEN Fall so gut wie auf den Bildern. 
Man muss nur die richtigen Stellen im Spiel auswählen und die richtige Perspektive finden, wie das die Macher der offiziellen Fotos sicher auch gemacht haben.

Wenn ich auch noch das mit den "Grids Load" in der ini mache, siehts sogar besser aus, als die Konsolenvariante.  Denn die entfernten texturen sind auf der Xbox 360 tatsächlich so schlecht wie auf dem PC mit der "default ini".

Ach ja: Wo polppt bei dir denn da was auf ?  Gerade die Sichtweite ist bei höchsten einstellungen(inklusive der ingame und der offgame einstellungen) phänomenal. Da ploppt wirklich gar nichts auf. Bis auf Teile der Vegetation natürlich.

Das Spiel läuft mit den bonzigsten Einstellungen natürlich alles andere als flüssig bei mir. Ich schätze mal ich hab so 2-4  fps. Aber daß man dafür den dicksten Rechner auf dem Markt braucht haben die Entwickler vorher angekündigt. Und nachpatchen werden sie sicher auch bald. Die Xbox360 version läuft auch nich immer flüssig.
Und immerhin ist die Xbox 360 performancetechnisch ein übles Geschoss, das die meisten PC-ler unterschätzen.


Ach ja: Es gibt doch etwas , das ich an der Grafik auszusetzen habe. :
Meistens im Gebirge fällt auf, daß da, wo kein Gras wächst, die Texturen wie eine Tapete wirken. 
Also quasi eine einzige Textur, die sich wie viele kleine Kacheln aneinandergereiht  über die gesamten Berge zieht. Das sieht dann wirklich erbärmlich aus. Diese Momente sind zum Glück selten. Und kommen auf der Xbox360 ebenso vor.


----------



## Thodin_33 (2. April 2006)

Monstermic am 01.04.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Denton23 am 29.03.2006 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ploppt auch nix plötzlich auf. Die Sichtweite ist nie dagewesen. Such dir mal einen Platz etwas unterhalb des Wolkentempels der Klingen und staune über die grenzenlose Weitsicht hinein in das Tal mit der Kaiserstadt.
Das die Texturen ausserhalb des Grids verwaschen sind ist klar, fällt aber eigentlich nur auf wenn man unbedingt drauf achten WILL meist ist das durch die vielen Bäume gut kaschiert. Bei GTA oder Gothic II ist es im Prinzip ähnlich. Es ist eben kein HL2-Level, der nach 10 Schritten schon wieder neu lädt, sondern eine riesige frei begehbare Welt voller NPC-Leben und Quests. Wann werden sie das je lernen. Das kann man nicht mit Shootern vergleichen.

Regt Euch lieber über das üble Konsolen-Interface, das Mitleveln der Gegner, des Loots und des Kaufangebots auf. Das treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.


----------



## major-dutch (3. April 2006)

Komisch, worueber sich hier einige Leute beschweren. Ich spiele OB auf meiner alten Ti4200 alles auf Min und bin absolut zufrieden. Ich habe zwar keine Weitsicht, aber ansonsten ist die Grafik voellig i.O. Und das Wichtigste: ich habe Spass dabei. Der beste Beweis, dass Klicki-Bunti eben nicht alles ist, sondern die Atmosphaere einen entscheidenden Einfluss nimmt. Und die ist fuer mich top.   --md


----------



## showstopper123 (5. April 2006)

Man merkt, dass es der Nachfolger von Morrowind ist, es spielt sich verdammt ähnlich  ( fand Morrowind extrem gut ), allerdings gab es in Morrowind nicht so ein schwachsinniges Interface.

Hier muss man erstmal Tab drücken und dann die jeweilige Funktion einzeln anklicken ( Karte, Inventar etc ), hätte man nicht frei mit einer einzelnen Taste belegen können, darf man wohl der XBOX danken.


----------



## Egoistenverein (5. April 2006)

showstopper123 am 05.04.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt, dass es der Nachfolger von Morrowind ist, es spielt sich verdammt ähnlich  ( fand Morrowind extrem gut ), allerdings gab es in Morrowind nicht so ein schwachsinniges Interface.
> 
> Hier muss man erstmal Tab drücken und dann die jeweilige Funktion einzeln anklicken ( Karte, Inventar etc ), hätte man nicht frei mit einer einzelnen Taste belegen können, darf man wohl der XBOX danken.



Das Interface von Oblivion nervt wirklich ziemlich! Bis man etwas gefunden hat muss man weiß Gott wie oft irgendwelche Knöpfe am Bildschirm drücken! Da war das Interface von Morrowind wesentlich besser und übersichtlich! Auch kommt mir das Oblivion Interface eher verspielt, kindisch vor! Man merkt halt das es eine Konsolenversion ist und nicht speziell für den Computer!

So gefällt mir das Spiel wirklich sehr gut! Gute Musik, gute Grafik, endlich mit ausgiebiger Sprachausgabe und  viele liebevoll gemachtre Details (Umwelt mit Wild im Wald, Gesichtzüge angepasst an Thema! Interessant Quests, auch den angepassten Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich gelungen und das man nicht gleich am Anfang 10 Punkte auf der Landkarte abgrasen  kann um alle Spezialausrüstungen zu bekommen und unbesiegbar zu werden (also das Balancing der Ausrüstung) finde ich gelungen. 

Aber bei all dem Lob gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch ein paar Mängel:
Das Geschrei beim Kampf (spiele mit einer Kämpferin) klingt absolut grauenvoll und überhaupt nicht nach Kampf, sondern eher als ob ein männlicher Kettenraucher sich einen Nagel in den Fuß eingetreten hätte oder sich mit einem Messer in den Finger geschnitten hätte, aber sicher nicht nach Kampfgeschrei! Es ist Schade das der eigene Charakter (bis auf eben erwähnte Laute) stumm bleibt bei den Dialogen! Bei Gothic kam druch die richtigen ausformulirten Gepräche zwischen Spieler und NPCs, eine noch etwas besser Atmosphäre auf! Zuletzt noch die Aussprache der ENGLISCHEN NAMEN in der deutschen Version (Skyrim, Morrowind, Anvil,....)! Es schmerzt mich jedesmal wieder, wenn in der deutschen Version alle englischen Namen einfach eingedeutscht auspesprochen werden! Das klingt so unprofessionell, nach blutigen Anfängern im Genre und schlichtweg einfach grauenvoll  ! Bei so viel Mühe, hätte man die Synchronisation dann doch wohl auch ordentlich machen können!


----------



## Razor666 (6. April 2006)

mmcc0810 am 22.03.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> anscheinend ist es in Österreich ein wenig leichter Spiel vor dem Relaese zu bekommen.
> Habe mir gerade die dt. Version um 49,99€ beim Saturn in der Milleniumcity geholt.
> ...



Das gibts ja fast nicht. Ich habe nen uralten 1700 MHZ und 512 MB und eine ATI 9600 XT und kann es sehr gut spielen.


----------



## Razor666 (6. April 2006)

GorrestFump am 28.03.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich will hier keinen Krieg zwischen Konsole und Pc heraufholen, aber ich habe gestern bei einem Kumpel auf der Xbox 360 Oblivion gesehen. Ich fühle mich solangsam richtig verarscht als Pc User. Wenn ich sehe wie es darauf aussieht und läuft ---> SABBER
> > Ich hab alles auf hoch gestellt und selbst die ini getweakt. Trotzdem sieht es auf der box besser aus:
> > Erstmal hat die Version der box keine Matschtexturen.Weitsicht genauso wie bei mir aufn pc aber die texturen sind zig tausendmal besser. Abstürze gleich NULL. Performance TOP !!! läuft absolut flüssig. WOFÜR HABEN PC USER 3 MONATE LÄNGER GEWARTET? DAMIT ETWA MICROSCHROTT SCHÖN MIT BETHESDA UND TAKE TWO AUF DIE BOX EINGEHEN KANN? ich lass es erstma liegen bis ein gescheiter patch draussen ist. Wer weiss vielleicht kauf ich mir eine " NEXT GEN "    Konsole und benutze den Pc nurnoch für Inet und Office. Danke das ist der nächste beweis das der Pc für Spiele ausstirbt/ nichtmehr geeignet ist. LANG LEBE DIE KONSOLE MIT IHRER MASSENTAUGLICHKEIT !!!!!!11111elfelfelfeinseinseins
> 
> ...




Dazu sage ich nur: BINGO - Treffer. Deiner Meinung kann man 100 % zustimmen.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (6. April 2006)

Razor666 am 06.04.2006 04:56 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 28.03.2006 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann Eurer Meinung auch zu 80% zustimmen, aber damit: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396
läufts recht gut (Mein System: Pentium 4, 3 Ghz, 1 GB Ram, GeForce 6600GT), läuft flüssig, und sieht klasse aus mit 1280x960 Auflösung 2xAA und Bloom-Effekt. Bin echt zufrieden, aber wenn man keinen Goldesel hat, ist man mit ner Konsole fast besser dran, aber solange die Kohle für einen HD-Ready 50 Zoll Plasma nicht ausreicht, muss die X-Box noch warten...


----------



## Cerrano (7. April 2006)

Als Rollenspieler schon auf C64 Zeiten muss ich oblivion ein armutszeugnis ausprechen - warum?

Was ist das für ein Rollenspiel wo man sich nicht mal geeignete Charaktere zusammensucht und seine Abenteuer besteht. Als Rollenspieler erwarte ich mir das man auch "rollen" spielt. Andauernd nur Kämpfen man muss nicht einmal seinen Verstand einsetzen, man man muss nie essen geschweige was trinken, man kann dieses game ohne rasten und schlafen durchzocken, die Ausdauer ist ja wohl nur hier um auch in das system zu passen, hab noch nie ausdauer verloren wenn ich mit der waffe herumlaufe, absolut unglaubwürdig. Die Nebenquesten sind ja wohl nur da weil die Hauptquest in 30 Stunden erledigt wäre.

Man kann seinen Charakter - wenn man genug geld hat - in allen Fertigkeiten Trainieren, ein Nord kann Zaubern wie wild mit zauberstab, warum hat man dann Klassen und Rassen geschaffen hätte auch ein Char gereicht. Die versteckten Gemäuer sind sowas von offensichtlich, man muss nie suchen wo ein versteckter Mechanismus ist.

Wenn man nicht schlafen geht beim Lvl up, ist man klar bevorteilt, es gibt keine Schwierigkeit mehr durch das Schnellspeichern, fertigkeiten werden trotzdem besser wenn man nicht levelt, was wiederum sämtlich Kämpfe erleichtert. Im Menü gibt es einen Regler für den Schwierigkeitsgrad, ist das ein Spiel für Kinder der Vorschule?

Die Schreine sind nach meiner Meinung auch nur Questgeber, in der Story gehen sie total unter, und wieder bringt es nur items, schön langsam glaub ich WoW offline zu spielen.

Man kann unglaublich viel geld verdienen mit den Quests wobei ich mich frage gibt es noch einen Skill, wenn soviel Kohle hab brauch auch nicht mehr sammeln und nur mehr trainieren.

Die Sammelquests sind total misslungen da du nur die map abgrasen musst, beispiel Nirnwurz, das findet man immer an ufern, genauso die schuppen, warten bis der Fisch kommt, danke erledigt - gähn.

Alchemie ist ein guter ansatz, doch ist so derartig einfach sich getränke zu braucen, warten bis man alle vier Utensilien zusammen hat, leveln und dann das ganz von vorne, das ist viel zu simple, den wieder jeder kann alchemist werden, auch intellektuell begrtenzten barbaren.

Durch die Diebsgilde kann ma auch gestohlenes verscherbeln, sprich wieder kein skill. Man kann in allen Gilden beitreten, wobei man sich nur am Kopf greift, ein Killer kann die unglaublichsten zaubersprüche. Ich kann allen leuten den Schlüssel klauen und bei ihnen einbrechen und dann das beste, die rufen nicht mal die wachen wie sie dich in ihren gemächern erwischen, lediglich ein "Du solltest nicht hier sein". Man kann alles auräumen und wieder verscherbeln das ist doch so einfach.

Das geht nur so weiter. Dank des Internets muss ich nicht mal mehr mich anstrengen wenn ich wo nicht weiterkomme, einfach posten und die antwort kommt prompt.

Mein Fazit zu diesem Spiel ist: gute grafik ansonsten ist nur mit WoW zu vergleichen, nur Kampf kein Grips gefragt, es ist ein altertümlicher Shooter, wobei shooter schon schwieriger geworden sind. Dank des Schnellspeischern gibt es null schwierigkeit. Vor jeder kiste schnell speichern, es gibt keine Fallen keine einzige alles ist so easy. Bogenschiessen ist so unnütz. Doch das beste kommt noch wenn dir ein mob zu schwer wird, lauf einfach weg irgendwann bleibt der mob aufgrund des proggens stecken und dann kannst ihn leicht zur strecke bringen ist bei geistern sowas von schlecht, da sie dir immer nachlaufen. oder du läufst zur nächste Stätte denn da warten immer ein paar NPCs die dir dann helfen.

Nach 50 Stunden netto Spielzeit bekommt das game von mir als Rollenspieler gerade mal 40 Prozent. Bleibt nur anhänger zu hoffen das Dungeon and Dragons sich wirklich noch an das pen and paper system angelegt haben.

Rausgeworfenes Gled aus meiner sicht


----------



## sharkhunter_de (7. April 2006)

Cerrano am 07.04.2006 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Rollenspieler schon auf C64 Zeiten muss ich oblivion ein armutszeugnis ausprechen - warum?
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rollenspiel wo man sich nicht mal geeignete Charaktere zusammensucht und seine Abenteuer besteht. Als Rollenspieler erwarte ich mir das man auch "rollen" spielt. Andauernd nur Kämpfen man muss nicht einmal seinen Verstand einsetzen, man man muss nie essen geschweige was trinken, man kann dieses game ohne rasten und schlafen durchzocken, die Ausdauer ist ja wohl nur hier um auch in das system zu passen, hab noch nie ausdauer verloren wenn ich mit der waffe herumlaufe, absolut unglaubwürdig. Die Nebenquesten sind ja wohl nur da weil die Hauptquest in 30 Stunden erledigt wäre.
> 
> ...



Wenn man mal so genau darüber nachdenkt, hast Du gar nicht so unrecht- aber das macht garnix...denn es macht unheimlich Spaß dieses Game zu zoggen- und das zählt doch letztendlich


----------



## Cerrano (7. April 2006)

wie gesagt ich sehe aus der sicht eines rollenspielers der diese Spiele als Pen and Paper gespielt hat und auch die ersten games auf C64, C128, Amiga, ...

Daraus habe ich mein fazit gezogen, für viele andere ist dies egal, ist auch in Ordnung, Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (7. April 2006)

Cerrano am 07.04.2006 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt ich sehe aus der sicht eines rollenspielers der diese Spiele als Pen and Paper gespielt hat und auch die ersten games auf C64, C128, Amiga, ...
> 
> Daraus habe ich mein fazit gezogen, für viele andere ist dies egal, ist auch in Ordnung, Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich.



PS: Mein erster "PC" war auch ein C64...nein- das war die Schwarz/Weiß Konsole mit den 2 Schlägern, da konnte man so toll Tennis bzw. PingPong zoggen   

Grüße an all die anderen "alten" Zogger


----------



## Firefoxxx (17. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hoffe, dass das hier der richtige Thread ist und stelle auch gleich mal meine Fragen ohne die anderen Seiten durchzulesen, weil ich dafür keine Zeit und Lust habe   :
> 
> Hab den PCGames Test gelesen und hätte schon Lust auf Oblivion. Nur soll es ja viele Bugs geben (besonders mit der dt. Übersetzung). Welche Bugs findet ihr z.B. sehr schlimm und warum sollte ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen? Haben die Bugs großen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß? Oder ist viell. auch ein offizieller Patch in Sicht? Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Rollenspielspieler, aber lerne eigentlich ganz schnell    . Ist wenigstens in der Beschreibung alles gut erklärt, dass ich wenigstens da nachlesen kann wenn ich fragen hab oder muss ich dann hier im Forum fragen?
> 
> THX


die komplette übersetzung ist zum vergessen, hier ein extrem-beispiel:

"Schw.Tr.d.Le.Wh." SO STEHT DAS IM SPIEL

nach 10 minuten sucherei im internet bin ich auf die bedeutung gekommen:

Schwacher Trank der Lebensenergie Wiederherstellung

dann:

Hammer reparatur (lol?), war in morro früher der schmiede-hammer (am ersten blick kommt einem das sehr eigenartig vor)

die hälfte der antwortmöglichkeiten sind abgekürzt und ich wurde mal getötet weil ich die antwort nicht komplett sah und das falsche geklickt habe!
und sowas gibts überall!

ich habs schon mal in die englische version umgetauscht, aber mit der steuerung bin ich unzufrieden gewesen...

jetzt hab ichs in englisch (wegen übersetzung) auf meiner xbox360 (wegen steuerung) und muss sagen: die grafik ist genauso gut wie auf meinem pc (3ghz opteron 170, 1gb ram, x1800xt) mit allen details auf meximum, matsch-texturen sind mir nicht aufgefallen, ist wohl ne optimierung von nvidia ums spielbarer zu machen....

mein fazit: die deutsche version kann man wegwerfen wenn man keinen inoffiziellen patch draufhaut, die steuerung ist fürn arsch und wegen der grafik kann man sich genausogut statt ner 400€ graka ne xbox360 kaufen, hat die gleiche bildqualität und wird 5 jahre lang mit anständigen spielen versorgt (halo 3, die neuesten ghost recon-titel, ein paar geniale zombie-spiele, und das ding ist auch dazu tauglich um mit freunden drauf zu zocken.
Sogar die addons erscheinen für die xbox, kosten zwar so viel wie das original oblivion, aber dafür kann man es sich au seinem sofa gemütlich machen und bekommt nicht mal weniger als am pc geboten.


für alle die sich wegen dem spiel nen neuen rechner kaufen wollenn: kauft euch ne xbox und ihr kommt besser weg...

UND BITTE HOLT EUCH NICHT DIE DEUTSCHE VERSION!


----------



## marcin28 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

lol ich hab auch die deutsche version   
wo ist das problem?ich spiele das spiel und sehe das alles nicht so schwarz
hab mir als erstes die inoffizielle patches drauf gemacht.
bereue nix


----------



## Nixup (18. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				marcin28 am 18.04.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> lol ich hab auch die deutsche version
> wo ist das problem?ich spiele das spiel und sehe das alles nicht so schwarz
> hab mir als erstes die inoffizielle patches drauf gemacht.
> bereue nix



Sehr richtig!

Ich hab den inoffiziellen Patch seit Anfang an drauf! Es gibt zwar noch genug dumme Fehler und weiterhin Abkürzungen, aber das is egal! Außer ebi den Schlüsseln: Da weiß ich teils gar nicht wofür die sind, weil ich die Bedeutung nicht lesen kann! Da heißts dann wegwerfen und angucken, wenn er aufm Boden liegt *lach* !

Auch Jaufre oder wie der Kerl heißt hat einige Aussetzer und es huscht der Text durch (scheinbar aber nur im Hauptquest) woanders kam mirs nich vor!

Trotzdem ist das Spiel (für mich) einfach genial! Ich spiele es wie verrückt und bin gerade erst Lvl 12 im Hauptquest muss ich irgendwas mit Spionen machen! Das war mir zu doof und jetzt mach ich die Nebenquest schon seit Stunden (Spielzeit ca 24h)

Zum Geld:

Weiß ja nicht, was da manche für Geldscheißer sind, aber ich muss auf mein Geld achten! Magische Gegenstände aufladen is unverschämt teuer und die blöden Siegelsteine sind auch rar! Und die dann erst noch zu kaufen um dann Seelen einzufangen? Neee
Ich verschönere mir einfach mit dem Gold immer mehr mein Haus in Cheydinhal und hab Spaß am Spiel! Wems nich gefällt, soll halt beim nächsten Hype das Spiel vorher von nem Freund ausleihen!

PS: Die mit ner 360er Version sind für mich arme Schweine


----------



## Irathus (22. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Hey,
ich spiele oblivion schon gern aber ich glaube all die probleme haben wir nur wegen 



Spoiler



SCHEIß


 microsoft und  



Spoiler



SCHEIß


 xbox.

Meiner meinung nach wurde bethesda von microsoft bestochen oder gekauft. Denn:

--- Ja es wurde viel bei den npcs gebssert, sie haben tagesabläufe, reden mit anderen leuten, machen allerlei blödsinn... Aber warum, um gottes willen, kann ich vor manchen npcs immmer noch durch eine tür laufen, und sie bleiben davor stehen? Warum stört es kein schwein wenn ich um 3 nachts in die magergilde reinplatz, und den nächstbesten magier aus dem bett hol nur um ihn nach gerüchten zu fragen? IST DAS DEN WIRKLICH SO SCHWER FERTIG ZU MACHEN?

--- Ja die phy-engine ist toll, keine frage... Aber warum konnte ich in morrowind meine sachen mit der maus aus dem inventar rausziehen, um sie dann auf einen schönen platz hinzulegen? Nein in oblivion ist alles für die trottel... Shift+Linksklick und das item fällt schon irgendwohin, so nach dem motto: freu dich das es überhaupt weg ist... NATÜRLICH; XBOX SPIELER DÜRFEN JA NEN STICK BENUTZEN ANSTATT NER MAUS... ARME LEUTE...

--- Und ja die rüstungen sehen toll aus, die waffen auch... Nein, wieso kann man kein hemd unter die rüstung anziehen? Mir ist vielleicht kalt im regen und einer rüstung auf die nackt haut... Naja, natürlich dürfen sich xbox fans nict so viele sorgen machen. Wo sind die schulterstücke und zwei handschuhe? Es stehen schon nicht einmal laternen oder kerzen in häusern. MÜSSEN SCHON LÄNGST GEMACHTE SACHEN GESTRICHEN WERDEN?

--- Aber die städte sind toll, da kann keiner was dagegen sagen, ich auch net. Aber trotzdem könnte man zumindest in dörfern keine mauer drumrum ziehen und eintritt-nur-mit-ladezeit-bitte veranstalten.


Ich mein mir gefällt alles wie oblivion gemacht wurde, nicht jedes spiel ist perfekt. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, ich spiele es auch gern. Aber warum sie doch so weit von morrowind weg gegangen sind versteh ich net. Einfach nur die npcs zu ende verbessern, halt reden anstatt text und tagesabläufe. Kompass einbauen damit man weiß wohin man muss, und die grafik verbessern...

Weil irgendwie ist mir das nicht so klar warum bethesda zuerst so viel ankündigt, solche sachen die einem morrowind-spieler gerade recht kommen, und aufeinmal werden sie früher fertig und es fehlen solche dinge wie oben beschreiben...

Wenn mir das jemand erklären kann, bitte meldet euch.


----------



## ShadowMind (25. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Oblivion löst bei mir nicht den grossen Spielreiz aus.

Grund dafür kann sicher sein, dass irgendwie alles schon einmal da gewesen scheint.

Aber was mich auch stört, ist 

-die Tatsache, dass die Steuerungseinstellungen nicht übernommen werden, wenn abgespeichert und Spiel neu gestartet wird

- die Map zu Beginn teilweise aufgedeckt ist (zumindest die grösseren Orte)

- der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder zu leicht erscheint

- die Menüführung nicht gerade super ist


----------



## Nixup (25. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				ShadowMind am 25.04.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Oblivion löst bei mir nicht den grossen Spielreiz aus.
> 
> Grund dafür kann sicher sein, dass irgendwie alles schon einmal da gewesen scheint.
> 
> ...



Steuerung: Gibt es bereits ne Mod, die ich seit Beginn hab und die auch Num Block etc unterstützt! Datei rein, Haken - fertig! Aufwand von 30 sec

Map: Fand ich auch nicht so toll, aber musst ja nicht die Schnellreise nehmen
Schwierigkeit: Hast du ne Ahnung!! Stell die Schwirigkeit mal nach ganz oben (solltest du es kaufen) und sag das nochmal

Menü: Stimmt, das is scheiße! Gewöhnt man sich dran!


----------



## ShadowMind (25. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				Nixup am 25.04.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ShadowMind am 25.04.2006 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Spiel seit dem Erscheinungsdatum und bislang nur wenig gespielt.

Die Sache mit der Map ist für mich DER Motivationskiller, den Rest könnt ich noch verkraften.

Aber der fehlende Erkundungseffekt tötet mir den Spielspass.

Ein gutes Rollenspiel DARF einem diese Freiheit nicht lassen, an alle Orte zu reisen. Is leider für mich so.


----------



## marcin28 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

ich bin mit oblivion sehr zufrieden!die grafik ist toll,spielfreiheit und die vielen
spielstunden fesseln mich immer wieder aufs neue.
das einzige was ich nicht so gut finde ist,das man die rüstungen sich einfach so kaufen kann.eigentlich schade
 
bei gothic musste man sich erstmal eine bessere rüstung verdienen
schade das,das nicht der fall ist.
ansonsten geiles spiel  
looooooool wo bleibt der verdammte patch


----------



## stockduck (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

...ist Oblivion leider nicht mehr das wahre.

Ich möchte hier auf diverse Spielelemente und dergleichen eingehen, einen Testbericht gab es schon von mir- dies sollte eine Art Ergänzung sein.


Ich schrieb damals, dass es sicherlich eines der besten Spiele ist die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt- stimmt auch. Vergleiche ich Oblivion mit anderen Spielen kann man hier wirklich jede Menge Spaß haben, und dies nicht nur für ca.10 Stunden.

Ich möchte nun die ganzen Schattenseiten von Oblivion aufzählen, und dabei noch etwas auf Morrowind, der Quasi-Vorgänger eingehen.

Ich möchte auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass es hier nicht um Grafik, Musik bzw. die Technik oder dergleichen geht, denn hier sieht klarerweise Morrowind den Kürzeren.

*Das Tutorial*

-Oblivion

Für das erste Mal war das Tutorial mehr oder minder hilfreich, in der Deutschen Version gibt/gab es Bugs in der Übersetzung.
Auch ich spiele nun schon so mit einigen Mods, dass dies der Vergangenheit angehört.

Das Tutorial, welches beim ersten Mal die Geschichte vorantreibt, ist schon ab dem 2ten Mal komplett langweilig. Man muss sich durch alle Textpassagen, gott sei dank nicht komplett, nochmals durchklicken, was für mich nicht zweckgemäß einem Tutorial entspricht.

Der Overkill ist jedoch für mich, dass man ca. 20 min. braucht um durch das Verließ zu kommen und erst dann seinen Charakter erstellen kann...
ich hoffe hier wird mit einem Patch nachgeholfen, denn das bremst das erstellen eines neuen Chars sehr.

-Morrowind

Hier gab es, mal abgesehen von einer Verzögerung von ca. 1 Minute nichts.
Man kam von dem Schiff herunter und konnte schon seinen Charakter erstellen. Somit war ein Neubeginn sehr schnell getan.


*Der Zufallsgenerator- oder wie man es schafft ein Spiel zu verhauen*

-Oblivion

Es soll ja eine Erungenschaft sein, dass nun alle Monster und Gegenstände per Zufallsgenerator und nach dem eigenen Level angepasst sind.

Für Spieler die eigentlich immer an einem Schwierigkeitsgrad hängen wollen sicherlich klasse, für mich genau das Gegenteil.

Ich finde es nun einfach langweilig in einen der Dungeons zu gehen, denn ich weiß, gut ich bin Level 8, dort erwarten mich ein paar Wölfe, vielleicht noch ein paar Zombies und Totenbeschwörer- und das war es, denn was anderes spuckt das Spiel nicht heraus.

Zu holen gibt es da dann meistens ein bißchen Gold, ein paar billige Gegenstände und wenn man ganz viel Glück hat- ein Artefakt.

Mir fehlt die Sammelsucht!

-Morrowind

Hier war alles statisch- damit meine ich mal abgesehen, dass es praktisch keine Physik gab, dass auf eine breite Masse an Gegnern stoßen konnte. Wenn ein Gegner zu stark war- wo lag das Problem bitte(?)- umging man ihn einfach oder kam zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder.

Es gab von Anfang an gute Gegenstände, meistens bewacht von starken Gegnern, selten lagen sie gut versteckt z.b. auf einer Anhöhe wo man nur mit einem Trank der Levitation (fliegen) hinkam. 

Ich fand das jedenfalls toll in Morrowind!


*Die Schellreisefunktion und die genaue Markierung*

-Oblivion

Für Leute die nicht einen Fußmarsch in Kauf nehmen wollen, teleportieren sich einfach in die Nähe oder, vorausgesetzt man hat es schon besucht, direkt zu dem gewünschten Ort.

Dies fand ich am Anfang auch sehr praktisch, man versäumt aber einiges wenn man den direkten Weg benutzt. 
Natürlich kann man aber den Fußweg nehmen, aber man wird meistens zu stark verleitet die Schnellreisefunktion zu verwenden.

Ich muss zugeben, die Markierung auf der Karte ist gut, aber auch für mich ein Punkt der das Spiel zu leicht macht.

Dungeons sollten, wenn sie per Quest gesucht werden sollen, eine ungefähre Position erhalten, und nicht Punktgenau, das gleiche gilt für Gegenstände. Für Items sollte z.b. nur der Raum markiert sein und nicht die komplett genaue Position

-Morrowind

Es gab beides mehr oder minder nicht.

Man konnte sich nur von Stadt zu Stadt per Schlickreiter oder Teleporter reisen.
Hier muss ich zugeben, es nervte, besonders dann wenn man sehr weit von einer Stadt entfernt war. Da hätte man vielleicht bin ein paar Teleportern in der Wildniss aushelfen sollen!

ABER- das was mir wieder gefiel dabei... es gab wirklich richtig gute Verstecke von Dungeons oder Statuen.
Es gab z.b ganz "rechts unten" auf der Landkarte von Morrowind eine Statue die erst beim 4ten Mal durchspielen entdeckte. 

Bei Oblivion wird ja jeder Hundehaufen mit Höhle sofort markiert- langweilig.

*Die Übersichtlichkeit*

Damit kann man gleich mit dem Punkt überhalb anknüpfen..

- Oblivion

Hier haben sie deutlich "nachgebessert". Für mich wieder das Gegenteil.

Alle Städte sehen sehr ähnlich aus, alle im Mittelalterstil. Wo gibt es eine Stadt wie Vivec? Wie Seyda Neen?

-Morrowind

Nehmen wir Vivec her- unübersichtlich- ein Wahnsinn für einen Anfänger, man wir erschlagen von Charakteren, Geschäfte, Räumen- hier brauchte man eine lange Eingewöhnungszeit um sich nur so halbwegs auszukennen. - für mich genial, denn man konnte beim x-ten Mal durchspielen noch immer Neues lernen und sehen.

*Die Quests*

-Oblivion

Der Hauptquest- und hier werden mir sicherlich einige zustimmen- eintönig, vorausschaubar und langweilig. Das x-te Mal durch die gleich aussehende Welt von Oblivion zu rennen ist einfach trostlos...

Die Nebenquests sind hier schon deutlich besser! Die Dunkle Bruderschaft wurde z.b sehr stimmig umgesetzt, oder die Traumwelt von einem Magier- hier kam Max Payne feeling auf...

aber was nutzt mir dies wenn ich eigentlich die Hauptkampagne nicht spielen will?

-Morrowind

Hier ging es zur Sache!

Man wusste nicht was oder wer man überhaupt ist, und dies baute eine irrsinnig spannende Handlung auf. Was mich besonders faszinierte war, dass man Neravine, eine Art Halbgott, wurde. Und dafür musste man sich die Corpus-Krankheit einfangen etc.
Hier gab es einfach eine Fülle von Überraschungen die es einfach zu einem Suchtfaktor machte noch eine Stunde zu spielen.

*Überraschungen, Dörfer, Eastereggs?*

-Oblivion

Wo sind bloß die Dörfer im Umland geblieben? Die Großbauern die die Natch züchten?
Statuen die auf der letzten Halbinsel sind?
Vergessene Statuen von Göttern im Meer?
Ein Flaschengeist mitten im Meer?
Ein einsamer Angler der einem etwas über den Multiplayermodus oder über geheime Drachen über den Wolken erklären will?
Götter die einen Wettstreit austragen?
Eine verwunsche Schlammkrabbe die einem alles abkauft?
Ein Ring mit dem man sich alle Intros ansehen konnte?

-Morrowind

Alle oben genannten Dinge gab es in Morrowind, und trugen erheblich zum Spielspaßfaktor bei.
Ich wünsche mir wieder solche Dinge! Dinge über die man lachen kann oder denen man nachgehen will ob sie vielleicht wirklich stimmen könnten.
(JA, ich war einer derjenigen der ein Lich werden wollte und somit die Drachen am Himmel suchte^^)


*Vampir, Werwolf*

-Oblivion

Vampir wird man praktisch auf Knopfdruck- und es bringt einem eigentlich nicht besonders viel.
Die Verwandlung in einen Werwolf könnte ja noch per Addon hinzugefügt werden, wie damals: Bloodmoon

-Morrowind

Vampir zu werden war ja eine richtige Kunst! Gebissen zu werden ohne zu sterben... Eigene Aufträge... herrlich! Das war die Herausforderung die man für das letzte Mal durchspielen suchte.
Durch das Addon Bloodmoon konnte man auch Werwolf werden und Aufträge von seinem Gott empfangen- einfach toll blitzschnell und tötlich zu sein!


*Fazit*

Ich hoffe es können sich nun mit dieser Erklärung einige die Kaufentscheidung erleichtern. Denn ein Morrowind ist Oblivion bei weitem nicht mehr!

Schade eigentlich, denn genau diese Ungewissenhaftigkeit, die Überaschungsmomente, Statik und Feinheiten habe ich an Morrowind geliebt und geschätzt.

Es wurde zu einem viel zu leichten und durchschaubaren Spiel! Die Technik von Oblivion ist natürlich toll, aber darauf wollte ich nun hier nicht eingehen, und nochmals gesagt, nur auf Dinge eingehen die mir so sehr an Oblivion fehlen!

Vielleicht teilst du ja die Meinung mit mir, und schreibst mal eine PM an mich.

Ich werde noch etwas Oblivion spielen und dann wieder auf Morrowind oder Baldurs Gate 2 umsteigen! Das sind und bleiben die wahren Rollenspiele...

Denn zu leicht oder zu durchsichtig darf ein Rollenspiel nicht sein! Ein Rollenspiel soll ungefähr die Realität wiederspiegeln, und dabei wird einem auch nicht alles in die Wiege gelegt!!

mfg

stockduck


----------



## Nixup (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				stockduck am 26.04.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> mfg
> 
> stockduck



Ich zitier jetzt nicht alles...

Wow, muss sagen: Sehr ausführlich! Ich habe Morrowind nur einige wenige Stunden (max 3) gezockt, weil ich mit dem SPiel nichts anfangen konnte! Besonders die langen Fußmärsche und die unbelebte Landschaft haben dazu beigetragen! Ein wenig auch das Notizbuch... ich hab da nicht mehr durchgeblickt! Und das nach der Spielzeit!

Kurz: Von den Dingen die du in Oblivion vermisst, kenn ich nichts!
Daher ist es für mich ein echt gelungenes Spiel! Aber wenn man deine Punkte liest, dann wünscht man sich sowas auch in Oblivion ^^

Warum man als Vampir eigentlich nur Nachteile hat, versteh ich zB auch nicht! Missionen gibt es keine....

Richtige Verstecke, geheime Schatztruhen.... sind mir bisher (45h gespielt) nicht unter gekommen! 

Das mitleveln ist so eine Sache... die einen findens gut, die anderen nicht! Wurde schon oft diskutiert! Ich finds eigentlich auch nicht das Ideale! Auch die Inhalte von Schatztruhen sind willkürlich! 
Lädt man vor einer Truhe seinen Spielstand sind oft viel bessere Gegenstände darin als zuvor - Logik?

Vielleicht hätte man es so machen sollen, dass man einige Quests einfach erst ab einem bestimmten Level annehmen kann. So aller "Du erscheinst mir noch nicht stark genug! Hilf mir, wenn du besser bist"
Oder würde das wieder die "Freiheit" einschränken?

Weil dann wär das Mitleveln kein Problem in dem Sinne, dass man mit Lvl 1 das Spiel durchschafft!

Außerdem wär es mir lieber, wenn Questitems einfach erst erscheinen, wenn ich den Quest annehme! Da gibt es oft Bugs, wenn man zuerst das Item findet!

Ich habe fertig


----------



## stockduck (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



> Wow, muss sagen: Sehr ausführlich!


Danke, hätte eigentlich ein zusätzlicher lesertest werden sollen, konnte ich aber nicht mehr machen, da max 1ner pro spiel erlaubt ist   



> Warum man als Vampir eigentlich nur Nachteile hat, versteh ich zB auch nicht! Missionen gibt es keine....


Nur nachteile ist übertrieben von mir- das ist richtig...
da man leider bludsaugen gehen muss, da mit lvl4(vampir) keiner mit einem reden mag ist relativ nervig

man bekommt aber relativ gute boni dazu, schadensbegrenzung, stärke etc.



> Vielleicht hätte man es so machen sollen, dass man einige Quests einfach erst ab einem bestimmten Level annehmen kann. So aller "Du erscheinst mir noch nicht stark genug! Hilf mir, wenn du besser bist"
> Oder würde das wieder die "Freiheit" einschränken?



gibt es! das sind die statuen die in der gegend herunstehen, erkannbar dadurch das pilger davor beten...

gab es in morrowind auch nicht, man konnte jeden auftrag annehemen, ob man ihn schafft mit lvl 1 war natürlich fraglich...




mfg

stocky


----------



## Dalai-Lamer (30. April 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Hallo,

wollte hierfür keinen neuen thread aufmachen.

lohnt sich eine investition für oblivion?

bin begeisteter gothic spieler, bin jedoch mit morrowind nie so richtig warm geworden...habe es immer nach 2/3 der spielzeit abgebrochen und nie wirklich zuende gespielt...es war mir einfach zu langatmig, jedoch hatte es schon seinen reiz.

über oblivion hab ich viel negatives gelesen, sprich viele bugs etc..

wie sind eure erfahrungen?

empfehlenswert?

was ist der unterschied zwischen der teuren amazon-version und der eher günstigen?

MFG

Dalai

achja, wichtig sind mir vor allem eine packende story , ein hoher suchtfaktor und ein großer wiederspielbarkeitswert


----------



## sharkhunter_de (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				Dalai-Lamer am 30.04.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte hierfür keinen neuen thread aufmachen.
> 
> ...




Kauf´s Dir, und zieh Dir den Patch drüber:

http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=396

dann läufts wunderbar.    Ich liebe dieses Game, hoffe, dass da etliche Add-On´s erscheinen werden...


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

ich finde oblivion ist das schlechteste rollenspiel das bis dato veröffentlicht wurde.... jeder shooter hat mehr tiefgang...   
aber lasst mich erklären, wie ich zu dieser behauptung komme.
ich habe die hauptkampagne in k.a. vielleicht 7 (?) stunden durchgehabt, habe nach der ersten mission nur noch nebenquests gemacht und die HK durchgespielt, der endkampf enttäuschung. nach der endsequenz, kam ein ziemliches wie jetzt fertig????? gefühl auf, in einem rollenspiel sollte manmonatelang die HK spielen können...   
keine epischen massenschlachten, die die atmosphäre erheblich steigern würden, stattdessen 8 gegner gleichzeitig, beim endkampf (viiiiiiiiel zu kurz) wird man aufs zugucken reduziert und nach der kampagne hat mir irgendwie die lust zum weitermachen gefehlt, da sich die missionen aufs suche einen gegenstand und bring ihn wieder hier her beschränken...   als martin gestorben ist, war ich kein bisschen erschüttert, als ich quake 4 spielte und meine kameraden geschlachtet wurden, ich hatte einen hass auf die strogg, weil mich die story gefesselt hat und die charaktere überzeugend waren
aber die brutalste enttäuschung ist und bleibt der gesinnungswandel, unter multible choice verstehe ich nicht, dass man immer nur eine (!) antwort wählen kann, man hätte mindestens 2 endsequenzen einbauen können, z.b. das man lord dagon zum sieg verhilft oder mit cameron mitgeht. 
man wird zu einem guten ende gezwungen, dass man in manch einer sequenz jemanden töten oder am leben lassen kann ist total überflüssig, es hat keinerlei auswirkungen.   
Gothic 3 soll 7 endsequenzen haben         

was sagt ihr dazu, bitte nicht flamen, is meine meinung


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

Tja, wer duchrusht, der ist sicher sehr schnell fertig.
Aber das war auch bei HL2 so 
Nur frag ich mich, warum ich das machen sollte.
Ich schaue mir die Umwelt halt gerne ein wenig genauer an und hole mir Aufgaben bei den NPCs und durchfoste die Welt nach Gegenständen.

Das eigene Haus (oder Häuser) kaufen und einrichten macht auch Spass und das Sammelfieber kommt auf höheren Leveln noch dazu.
Dann sind da noch die Sachen, die mal als Dieb anstellen kann und und und.

Ich nehm jetzt mal an, dass du grad mal 5% vom Spiel gesehen hast.
Ist in etwa so als wenn du Herr der Ringe mit 16-facher Geschwindigkeit auf dem DVD schaust. 

Das ist halt die Welt der Elderscrolls.
Es gibt soooo viel mehr zu sehen als die Mainquest.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				McDrake am 01.05.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wer duchrusht, der ist sicher sehr schnell fertig.
> Aber das war auch bei HL2 so
> Nur frag ich mich, warum ich das machen sollte.
> Ich schaue mir die Umwelt halt gerne ein wenig genauer an und hole mir Aufgaben bei den NPCs und durchfoste die Welt nach Gegenständen.
> ...



Dito


----------



## Irathus (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				onlyonemomentofache am 01.05.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde oblivion ist das schlechteste rollenspiel das bis dato veröffentlicht wurde.... jeder shooter hat mehr tiefgang...
> aber lasst mich erklären, wie ich zu dieser behauptung komme.
> ich habe die hauptkampagne in k.a. vielleicht 7 (?) stunden durchgehabt, habe nach der ersten mission nur noch nebenquests gemacht und die HK durchgespielt, der endkampf enttäuschung. nach der endsequenz, kam ein ziemliches wie jetzt fertig????? gefühl auf, in einem rollenspiel sollte manmonatelang die HK spielen können...
> keine epischen massenschlachten, die die atmosphäre erheblich steigern würden, stattdessen 8 gegner gleichzeitig, beim endkampf (viiiiiiiiel zu kurz) wird man aufs zugucken reduziert und nach der kampagne hat mir irgendwie die lust zum weitermachen gefehlt, da sich die missionen aufs suche einen gegenstand und bring ihn wieder hier her beschränken...   als martin gestorben ist, war ich kein bisschen erschüttert, als ich quake 4 spielte und meine kameraden geschlachtet wurden, ich hatte einen hass auf die strogg, weil mich die story gefesselt hat und die charaktere überzeugend waren
> ...




Na lol...

Erst mal zur sache mit flamen: wenn du deine meinung reinschreibst musst du auch hinwegnehmen das sie besprochen und kritisiert wird. Wenn sie jemand als spam ansieht, na dann will er dich vielleicht flamen... Wozu soll die bitte denn sein?
 

Und zu deiner aussage:

Deine ersten 2 zeilen sind ein schmarn, du schriebst von einem rollenspiel und vergleichst es mit einem shooter? Noob? Nein im ernst, glaubst du das ein shooter mit durschnittlich 15 stunden spielzeit an dei 100 von oblivion rankommt? Naja ich gib zu, in morrowind gabs noch mehr, oblivion ist da keine sensation. Und von tiefgang.... Gabs in doom schon mal tiefgang? Monsterkillen mit 0 geschichte, ghost recon? Fehlanzeige. Vielleicht serious sam? Gib mir mal ein beispiel, ausser vielleicht far cry, hl oder eben quake...

Zum anderen kann ich McDrake nur beipflichten. Wer spielt schon oblivion um die endsequenz in 10 minuten zu sehen? Da kann man auch cheaten oder vielleicht gar nicht anfangen. Bis man erst mal durch cyro komplett durch ist, alle winkel gesehen hat und jeden npc angesprochen hat dauert es erst mal sehr lange. Bis man dann all die angesammelten quests fertig hat dauert es noch länger. Und du sprichst von 7 stunden mainquest...

Und wenn schon gothic 7 endsequenzen haben soll. Na und? Je mehr endsequenzen desto mehr spaß oder wie jetzt? Wenn du wie aus deinem beispiel zu entnehmen mehr shootest, dann versteh ich nicht wozu du dich dann noch mit oblivion abgibst. An deiner stelle würd ich wie gebannt auf crysis warten. 

Und wenn schon, würden erfahrene rollenspieler zu oblivion greifen wenn das "das schlechteste rollenspiel das bis dato veröffentlicht wurde" gewesen wäre? Keine frage, es ist nicht das beste. Es gibt fast kein perfektes spiel. Aber jedem gefällt was anderes. Es spielen ebenso viele leute kotor und baldurs gate. Sacred und diablo. Gothic und morrowind. Und manchen gefällt oblivion nun oder nicht.

Aber von schlechtestem oder bestem zu sprechen ist nix.


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

@ irathus

wie ich leute liebe, die nicht richtig lesen können, zu allererst,



> Und wenn schon, würden erfahrene rollenspieler zu oblivion greifen wenn das "das schlechteste rollenspiel das bis dato veröffentlicht wurde" gewesen wäre? Keine frage, es ist nicht das beste. Es gibt fast kein perfektes spiel. Aber jedem gefällt was anderes. Es spielen ebenso viele leute kotor und baldurs gate. Sacred und diablo. Gothic und morrowind. Und manchen gefällt oblivion nun oder nicht.



äh.... dumm? Zitat: was sagt ihr dazu, bitte nicht flamen, ist meine meinung...
MEINE MEINUNG, das scheinst du überlesen zu haben, das oblivion das schlechteste rpg ist, ist MEINE MEINUNG. ich hätte sicher für die ganz blöden noch dahinter schreiben können (meine meinung) was sich ja durch den endsatz ja erübrigt. 



> Erst mal zur sache mit flamen: wenn du deine meinung reinschreibst musst du auch hinwegnehmen das sie besprochen und kritisiert wird. Wenn sie jemand als spam ansieht, na dann will er dich vielleicht flamen... Wozu soll die bitte denn sein?



flamen = beleidigungen äußern, mann, mann, mann


rpgs mit shootern vergleichen warum nicht? ich kann auch dich mit nem haufen scheiße vergleichen, passt auch... oder dich mit der arschbehaarung deiner mutter.... (flamen) merkst du es, nicht erst nehmen)

tiefgang, hat oblivion welchen? (meine meinung) NEIN!!! einheitsbrei...





> Bis man dann all die angesammelten quests fertig hat dauert es noch länger. Und du sprichst von 7 stunden mainquest...



deine aussagen werden immer dämlicher *kopfschüttel*  ICH HABE VOM MAINQUEST GEREDET, zu den nebenquests habe ich mich anders geäusert du fisch! das die MQ so kurz ist, habe ich zu äußern versucht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mag sein, dass die nebenquests länger sind, aber ich hab von der hauptquest (wegen der story geredet)


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				onlyonemomentofache am 01.05.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> deine aussagen werden immer dämlicher *kopfschüttel*  ICH HABE VOM MAINQUEST GEREDET, zu den nebenquests habe ich mich anders geäusert du fisch! das die MQ so kurz ist, habe ich zu äußern versucht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mag sein, dass die nebenquests länger sind, aber ich hab von der hauptquest (wegen der story geredet)



Sooo
Und jetzt beruhigt sich der Herr erstmal, ok?
Das mit der Story ist relativ:
Schau dir Herr der Ringe an:
Kleinwüchsiges Wesen wirft Ring in Lava 
Durch reden mit NPCs und Nebenquests versteht man auch viel mehr von der Story, bzw man fühlt sich viel mehr in der Welt zu Hause.

Mit den Nebenquests hast du auch mehr Bezug zur Geschichte.
Für Elderscrolls3 gibts ja sogar nen speedrun:
in 14 Minuten durch 

Trotzdem versteh ich dich nicht.
Grad bei RPGs gehts doch darum die ganze Welt zu erkunden und sachen zu entdecken, die eigentlich nix mit dem Hauptstrang zu tun haben.
Kleine  und grosse Geheimnisse zu lüften...

Aber jedem das seine.
Muss jetzt Spellforce 2weiterspielen und Nebenquests machen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				McDrake am 01.05.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> onlyonemomentofache am 01.05.2006 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir ist der Hauptstrang wichtiger. Nebenmissionen, naja mag ich eigentlich nicht so, es sei denn sie Ergänzen die Story. Leider war das neben einen anderen Punkten (Suchen von Nebenquest, langer Zeitablauf was bei einigen Quests in die länge zieht) bei Oblivion nicht so der Fall. Das Weltenerkunden ist zwar ein cooles Features, für mich war es leider zu langweilig weswegen ich das RPG wieder verkauft habe.


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 01.05.2006 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 01.05.2006 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geht mir genauso, nebenquests sollen die story ergänzen und nicht hauptbestandteil sein...
und zum vorigen threat, das großgeschriebene solte nicht bedeuten, dass ich sauer bin, sondern es betonen, die ausrufezeichen waren dafür da  
ausserdem hast du mich missverstanden, ich habe auch einige nebenquests gemacht, aber ich war ja über die hauptstory enttäuscht, nebenbei, wieso gibt es bei oblivion keine felsvorsprünge, sondern nur höhenmaps???


----------



## stockduck (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

lest euch doch mal meine meinung auf seite 27 durch....

is der scheiss lange post   

da habe ich auch so einiges kritisiert... vielleicht könnte ja der eine oder andere sich auch dazu äußern...

mfg


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				stockduck am 02.05.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> lest euch doch mal meine meinung auf seite 27 durch....
> 
> is der scheiss lange post
> 
> ...






*klatsch* *klatsch* bravo, du hast es GENAU auf den punkt gebracht, ´der monster spawn ist billig, man weiß was einen erwartet, der sammelwahn ist praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden, weil immer die gleichen gegenstände kommen, die schnellreie ist kacke, wenn man die ganze map erst mal aufdecken müsste, ja das wär cool, die umgebung ist immer gleich und die städte haben keinen charme, ich habe das game durch und weiß keinen einzigen stadtnamen, weil sie alle gleich und eintönig waren, der tempel of the one um den sich alles dreht, ist ne billige einräumige gruft, wogegen die kirchen das 6 fache außmaß haben   
die nebenstorys sind einfalslos, vampir sein ist öde....
aber wasich noch kritisieren wollte, die gespräche finde ich furchtbar unreal....
die gesichter sind zwar realistisch, aber ich vermisse körpersprache, die aus der oblivion perspektive nicht zu sehen ist, sobald man ein gespräch beendet und die person noch weiter redet, wirkt das gespräch viel lebendiger, auch die übertriebene mimik... char redet über was schlechtes, miene verzieht sich als wärst du der letzte penner und hättest seine mutter vergewaltigt und nach dem der satz zu ende gesprochen ist, lächelt dich der char wieder an..... lästig...


----------



## Irathus (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



			
				onlyonemomentofache am 01.05.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @ irathus
> 
> wie ich leute liebe, die nicht richtig lesen können, zu allererst,
> 
> ...



@onlyonemomentofache:

Omg du und "MEINE MEINUNG!", "MEINE MEINUNG!"...
Ich will nicht viel zu deiner äußerung sagen, nur das du dich lächerlich machst. Hab ich dich geflamed? Nein. Du musst mir nicht erzählen was flamen ist, ich weiß schon bescheid junge. Du dagegen weißt nur das flamen beleidigen heißt. Was hat es mit mir und scheiße zu tun? Oder mit der arschbehaarung meiner mutter? Bist du besoffen oder was für scheiße schriebst du rein? Wir reden im forum über themen. Das thread thema heisst "meinungen über oblivion" Wer hat jetzt was überlesen? Du postest hier rein damit dir leute über deinen post meinungen schreiben. Ich hab dir eine meinung geschrieben. Ich mein eben das du ein bisschen unrecht hast. Na du musst dich hier ja aufführen wie n wilder und fängst an zu streiten... Von wegen du hast nur von der mainquest geredet, soll das mich aufhalten dir zurechtzuweisen das es im spiel nicht nur die mq wichtig ist sondern auch die nebenquests? Nimms locker mann, wozu gleich das großschreiben, die beleidigungen, die ausrufezeichen? Wie ich sagte, du machst dich bloß lächerlich.

@ blue ace:



> Das Weltenerkunden ist zwar ein cooles Features, für mich war es leider zu langweilig weswegen ich das RPG wieder verkauft habe.



Hast recht. Und wie du recht hast.     Weitererkundigen im land macht viel weniger spaß als vielleicht irgendwo anders. Ich find bethesda hats mit der schnellreisefunktion irgendwie verhauen. Wenn schon am anfang nicht gleich alle städte aufdecken und das man an der anzahl der dungeons nach belieben fast in jeden punkt von cyro gelangt.


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*



> Irathus am 02.05.2006 17:39]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du dagegen weißt nur das flamen beleidungen heißt... äh... ja und weiter  
hab ich behauptet das du mich geflamed hast   äh... nein  
du hast dich nur zu meiner flamen aussage geäußert und da dachte ich, da er es ja anscheinend nicht versteht, erkläre ich es ihm mal (kriegst drei mittelfinger)    
ich trinke kein alkohol.
wozu das großschreiben?   lol, ich glaube du machst dich lächerlich,( dafür 4 mittelfinger)       großschreibungen betonen das, was ich meines erachtens in einem satz als wichtig ansehe, ein ausrufezeichen, setzt man hinter einen ausruf, mehrere (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) macht man wenn man wie ich zu viel zeit hat


----------



## bartio (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lohnt sich Oblivion?*

lol wie sich manche über solch einen scheiß künstlich aufregen können.

Muß Irathus recht geben, der einzigste der sich zum affen macht ist onlyonemomentofache. Mit seinen "coolen" !!!!! und CAPSLOCK - anfällen. Aufgepasst in 2 Stunden schreibt er nur n0ch in 1337-f0n75.


----------



## major-dutch (8. Juni 2006)

Was mich im Nachhinein doch noch ein bisschen stoert, ist die Tatsache, dass man in allen Gilden viel zu leicht aufsteigen kann. Ich sehe mich eher als Kaempfer, bin aber mit Leichtigkeit Meister der Magiergilde (Arch-Mage) und Meister der Diebesgilde (Grey Fox).
In Morrowind war es fuer mein Empfinden deutlich schwerer als Kaempfer in der Magiergilde aufzusteigen. In die Diebesgilde bin ich gar nicht erst reingekommen.
Trotzdem gefaellt mir das Spiel nach wie vor ausserordentlich gut.   --md


----------



## LEoX2 (8. Juni 2006)

major-dutch am 08.06.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich im Nachhinein doch noch ein bisschen stoert, ist die Tatsache, dass man in allen Gilden viel zu leicht aufsteigen kann. Ich sehe mich eher als Kaempfer, bin aber mit Leichtigkeit Meister der Magiergilde (Arch-Mage) und Meister der Diebesgilde (Grey Fox).
> In Morrowind war es fuer mein Empfinden deutlich schwerer als Kaempfer in der Magiergilde aufzusteigen. In die Diebesgilde bin ich gar nicht erst reingekommen.
> Trotzdem gefaellt mir das Spiel nach wie vor ausserordentlich gut.   --md



Stimmt, das liegt zum Hauptteil auch daran, dass man in Morrowind noch bestimmte Mindestwerte bei den Fertigkeiten brauchte um in den Gilden aufzusteigen.


----------



## Fisch0557 (21. Juli 2006)

LEoX2 am 08.06.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 08.06.2006 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum störts euch? Wenn ihrs geschafft habt heißt das ja wohl ihr Seid gut genug für den Gildenmeisterposten, Attribute hin oder her. Aber etwas unrealistisch ist es schon das man z.B. als Krieger ohne irgendein Hauptattribut des Magiers oder Diebes zum Gildenmeister der jeweiligen Gilde aufsteigen kann. (unrealistisch, nicht störend!    )


----------

